# DIY Ejuice - Clone Megathread



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

Hi Guys,

I found this collection on Reddit so I'm using it to kickstart our forum clone recipebook, credit goes to /u/icecreamterror on planetofthevapes for compiling this awesome list. If you have any other clone recipes or variations of one of these recipes you want to include please send me a PM and I'll add them to the list.


*- Ambrosia - Elysian E-Lixirs*
12% Cinnamon Danish Swirl V2 (Cap)

2% Vanilla Cupcake (TFA)

*- Andromeda - Space Jam*
4% Vanillin

8% Blueberry Extra

3% Pomegranate

50/50 PG/VG/Nic base of your choice.

*- Apple Cinnana - Fuzion Vapor*
Banana Cream (TFA) @ 8%

Strawberry Ripe (TFA) @ 8%

Apple (TFA) @ 6%

Ripe Banana (TFA) @0.5%

Cinnamon Red Hot (TFA) @0.5%

*- Belgian Cocoa - Halo*
5% FA Cocoa

3% FA chocolate

.75% FA dark vapor

2% sweetener

*- Betelgeuse - Nicoticket*
Sweet Strawberry (CAP) 6%

Golden Pineapple (CAP) 5%

Raspberry (CAP) 5%

Sweet Mango (CAP) 3%

Sweetener (Sucralose) TFA @ 0.50% which is around 3-4 drops per 15ml.

(PG/VG Ratio = 65/35 to match the original

*- Black Out City - Bombies*
Pink Lemonade (Flavorwest) 2%

BlackBerry (LorAnn) 2%

Menthol (TFA) .5%

Blueberry (TFA) 1%

Pineapple (LorAnn) 1%

Sweetener (Flavorwest) 1%

Dragon Fruit (Flavorwest).7%

Absinthe (Flavorwest).7%

*- Black Pompom - The vapor chef*
pomegranate (TFA) @ 12%

black currant (TFA) @ 9%

lemon (TFA) @ 3%

*- Blue Voodoo - Mister E-Liquid*
Juicy Peach (TFA) 10%

Sweet Raspberry (TFA) 5%

Sweetener (TFA) 5%

*- Bombies - Black Out City*
5% FW Blackberry Mojito

2% TFA Blueberry Extra

1% TFA Blueberry Wild

1% FW Blueberry

.5% FA Bilberry

2% Cap Italian Lemon Sicily

4 Drops per 10ml Menthol Concentrate

*- Brett's Breakfast Blend - Gremlin Juice*
[They advertise this as a tobacco juice, but I have never tasted any tobacco among the five different bottles I've ordered, each at different mixtures, nic levels, and steeping times. For this reason I cloned it minus any tobacco flavoring.]

TFA Belgian Waffle - 12%

TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - 8%

TFA Chai Tea - 4 small drops, err on the side of caution with this one.

*BOUND BY THE CROWN - KING'S CROWN*

(CAP) Apricot 5%

Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 10%

*- Campfire - Velvet Cloud Vapor*
Obviously VCV is 100% VG, but this taste almost identical. A nice chocolate-y smores vape.

Dark Chocolate Clear(TFA) 8%

Marshmellow(TFA) 8%

Graham Cracker Clear %4

*- Castle Long - Five Pawns*
2.5% Kentucky Bourbon

1.5% Coconut Extra

1.5% Acetyl Pyrazine

1.5% Toasted Almond

1% Vanillin

1% Bourbon Vanilla

1% Brown Sugar Extra

All TFA Flavorings

*- Castle Long v2 - Five Pawns*
Acetyl Pyrazine (@5%) 2%

Bourbon (Vanilla Bourbon) (FA) 2%

Brown Sugar (TPA) 0.5%

Coconut Extra (TPA) 3%

Kentucky Bourbon (TPA) 6%

Oak Wood (FA) 0.5%

Toasted Almond (TPA) 3%

Vanillin 10% (TPA) 2%

*- Cereal Killa v1 - 9 South Vapes*
2% FA Hazelnut

3% ECX lemon

1% FA Orange

1% FA sweet tangerine

1.5% FA bergamot

2% FA meringue

2% FA yellow cake

Sweetner 1 drop per 10ml

*- Cereal Killa v2 - 9 South Vapes*
Bergamot (FA) 1.5%

Cake (Yellow) (FW) 2%

Hazelnut (FW) 2%

Lemon (FE) 3%

Lemon Meringue Pie (CAP) 0.5%

Meringue (FA) 2%

Orange (FA) 1%

Sucralose 1%

Sweet Tangerine (CAP) 1%

*- Creme Brule - Jimmy the Juice Man*
VM Banana - 10%

VM Caramel - 8%

VM Custard - 6%

2-3 Drops EM per 10ml

*- Claim Your Throne - KING'S CROWN (Suicide Bunny)*
12% Butterscotch

6% Sweet Cream

4% Vanilla Custard

3% Brown Sugar

*- Daybreak - Nicquid*

-Bavarian Cream (LA) @ 2%


-Double Chocolate (Dark) (TPA) @ 3%


Espresso (TPA) @ 1%
French Vanilla (TPA) @ 1%

Hazelnut (TPA) @ 2%


RY4 Type (TPA) @ 2%


Toasted Almond (TPA) @ 3%


Tobacco (TPA) @ 2%


Turkish Type (TPA) @ 2%


Vanilla Custard (TPA) @ 2%
*- Deadly Sin - Good Life Vapor*

-6% Cinnamon Danish Swirl (CAP)


6% RY4 Double (tfa)
6% Butterscotch (tfa)

*- Deadly Sin - Good Life Vapor v2*
RY4 Double (TFA) @5%

Butterscotch (FW) @5%

Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap) @5%

Sucralose to taste (I used 2 drops per 10ml, or .175%.)

*- Derailed - Suicide Bunny*
15% Sugar Cookie (FA)

5% Banana (Cap)

2% Cinnamon Danish (Cap)

*- Dr.Jekyll - Digby's*
Absinthe (DV) 6%

French Vanilla (TPA) .3%

Peppermint (TPA) .8%

Sweetener (Sucralose) (TPA) 2 .3%

*- DRAGONS BLOOD*
Dragonfruit - 10%

Strawberry - 4%

Bavarian Cream - 2%

Sweet Cream - 1%

Vanilla Swirl - 3%

Ethyl Maltol - 1%

All flavors from TFA.

*- El Kamino - Good Life Vapor*
French Pipe (TE) @ 5%

Black Mile (TE) @ 5%

Captain (TE) @ 5%

Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap) @ 2%

Banana (FA) @ 3%

*- Frankenvape - The Standard*
4% Kiwi (FA)

5% Marshmallow (TFA)

4% Whipped Cream (TFA)

1% Vanillin

1% Citric Acid

*- Galaxy Grape - Moon Mountain*
Grape Juice (TFA) @ 20%

Bavarian Cream (TFA) @ 10%

EM (10% solution) @ 4 drops / 10 ml

*- GAMBIT - FIVE PAWNS*
4% Capella French Vanilla

13% Flavor West Double Apple

2% Flavor West Caramel Candy

*- Grandmaster - Five Pawns*
Acetyl Pyrazine 0.5 %

Caramel (Original) (TPA) 3%

Ethyl Maltol 1%

French Vanilla (TPA) 5%

Hazelnut (TPA) 1%

Ripe Banana (TPA) 0.5%

*- Grants Vanilla Custard - Grant's Vanilla Custard*
7.5% to 15% Cap vanilla custard

2% TPA dulche de leche

EM 2 drops per ten ml.

*- Grant's Vanilla Custard v2- Grant's Vanilla Custard*
Vanilla custard (Capella) @ 7.5%

Dulce De leche (TFA) @ 2%

*- Grant's Vanilla Custard v3 - Grant's Vanilla Custard*
Capella - Vanilla Custard 15%

Capella - French Vanilla 5%

TPA - Cotton Candy 2% : Or EM

*- Gravel Pit - CRFT*
Yellow Peach CA 8%

Sweet Guava CA 6%

*- Green Fairy - ?*
Absinthe 11% TFA

Cream de menthe 1.5% LA

Orangecream 2% LA

Acetyle pyrazine 2% TFA diluted to taste

Smooth tobacco 1% TFA

Tart & sour 1.5% LA

Brown sugar 2.5% TFA

Green Food colouring

*- Heisenberg - Vampire Vape*
06 Koolada 1%

Anise (Star) (TPA) 2%

Apple Double (TPA) 1%

Blue Raspberry (TPA) 4%

Blueberry Candy 8%

Bubblegum (TPA) 4%

*- Honey Pearry v1 – The Vapour Chef*
Honeydew Melon (CAP) - 2%

Honeysuckle (TPA) - 3%

Pear (TPA) - 6%

Strawberries and Cream (TPA) - 3%

*- Honey Peary v2 - The Vapor Chef*
Honeydew (TPA) 1%

Honeysuckle (TPA) 3%

Pear (TPA) 6%

Strawberry (TPA) 3%

*- Honey Pearry from The Vapor Chef*
Pear (TFA) @ 6%

Strawberry (CAP) @ 5%

Honeydew (TFA) @ 3%

Apricot (LA*) @ 3% *Edited - originally said TFA

*- Jade Tiger - Mr. E-Liquid*
7% Strawberry

4% Watermelon

5% Pineapple

4% Coconut

All MtBaker Vapor flavorings

*- Jango from Seduce Juice*
ACV 0.3%

Black mile + (ECX) 4%

Chocolate double clear (TFA) 2%

Graham Cracker clear (TFA) 2%

Milkstone (see below) 1.5%

Tuscan Reserve Ultimate (FA) 4%

Vanilla Bourbon (TFA) 2.5%

*- Karma Cream - Mr. Good Vape*
Bavarian Cream (TFA) @ 3%

Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TFA) @ 6%

Graham Cracker (TFA) @ 2%

Marsmallow (TFA) @ 2%

Strawberry Ripe (TFA) @ 6%

Peach & Cream (CA) @ 6%

Sweet Cream (TFA) @ 3%

Graham Cracker (TFA) @ 2%

AcentylPyrazine (TFA) @ 1%

EM @ 1%

*- Kentucky Applewood - Vermillion River*
5% TPA Marshmellow

4% TPA Hazelnut

3% TPA Original Caramel

2% TPA Tobacco Blend

2% LA Apple

*- Kiss the Ring - Bombies*
Vanilla Custard V2 (CAP): 6%

Banana Cream (LorAnn): 4%

Black Cherry (TFA): 1%

Blueberry Wild (TFA): 1%

Yellow Cake (FW): 1%


*VTNW French Toast*
Waffle TFA-10% (Belgian waffle is also delicious.)

Vanilla Swirl TFA-4%

Cinnamon Danish Cap-4%

[rsvp=11256]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

*Kringle - Halo*
3% Cream de Menthe

5% Menthol or Koolada (or you can use 2.5% of both)

2% Sweetener

10% Peppermint

All TPA flavors

*Kryptonite - Cosmic Fog*
Watermelon (FW) -15%

Menthol (FW) - .2% (1 drop per 15ml)

*Lenola Cream – Kite in Cloud*
LA Cheesecake - 3.5%

10% Vanillan in PG - 2.75%

INW Strawberry - 1%

FA Coconut- 2%

CAP Vanilla Custard V2 - 3%

70vg / 30pg

*M.B.Y.C. - SicBoy*
0.9 saline 3% (9 grams pure sea salt in 91 grams DW)

Caramel (TPA) 4%

Cheesecake (TPA) 2.5%

Dairy Milk (TPA) 3%

Pecan (TPA) 2.5%

Vanilla Bean Ice Cream (TPA) 5%

Vanilla Custard v2 (CAP) 4%

*Madrina - Suicide Bunny*
4% TFA cantaloupe

2% TFA Bavarian cream

2% EM

*Madrina v2 - Suicide Bunny*
(TFA) Cantaloupe 8%

(TFA) Jackfruit 1%

(TFA) Watermelon Candy 4%

Barvarian Cream 2%

Honeydew (TPA) 6%

Sweet Cream (TPA) 2%

60VG 40PG

*MBV - Thug Juice*
Watermelon (TFA) 13%

Grape Jolly Rancher (TFA) 8%

Menthol (TFA) 1%

EM (TFA) 2%

Koolada (TFA) 1.5%

Citric Acid (10%) 1%

*Melon Boba - Good Life Vapor*
Watermelon (TFA) @ 7%

Watermelon (LA) @ 3%

Melon Cantaloupe (FA) @ 3%

Honeydew (TFA) @ 3%

Sweet Cream (TFA) @ 1%

Koolada (TFA) @ 0.25 to 0.5% (your preference)

*Milk & Hony - Cosmic Fog*
Peanut Butter (TFA) - 1.5%

Graham Cracker Clear (TFA) - 4%

Banana Cream (LA) - 1.5%

Marshmallow (Cap) - 1.5%

Acetyl Pyrazine (TFA) - .7%

Vanilla Classic (FA) - 1%

Vanilla Custard V2 (Cap) - 1%

Sugar Cookie (Cap) - 1.5%

Toasted Marshmallow (TFA) - 1%

Butterscotch (FA) - 1%

*Milkstone*
PG 25%

Bavarian Cream (TFA) 45%

Coconut Extra (TFA) 20%

Sweet Cream (TFA) 10%

*Mom's Pineapple Cake – EpiClouds*
Cake Batter (CAP) 3%

Graham Cracker (TPA) 3%

New York Cheesecake (CAP) 2%

Pineapple (TPA) 2%

Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 4%

70VG 30PG

*Monster Melons - Cuttwood*
5% Papaya (TFA)

5% Mango (TFA)

5% Cantaloupe (TFA)

2% Marshmallow (TFA)

*MOON SUGAR - Mr Good Vape*
8% Grahmcracker

4% Sugar Cookie

3% Caramel

1%-2% Ethyl Maltol

All concentrates are Cappella

*Mothers Milk Clone v1 - Suicide Bunny*
10% Capellas Sweet Strawberry

5% Lorann Cheese Cake

3% Lorann Bavarian Cream

3% NF Organic Vanilla Cream

2% Capellas Vanilla Custard

*Mothers Milk Clone v2 - Suicide Bunny*
Capella's Vanilla Custard 7%

TPA Vanilla Swirl 2%

Capella's Sweet Strawberry 5%

TPA Dragonfruit .5%

TPA Orange Cream .2%

FA - Pear .2%

Sucralose 1 drop per 10ml

*Mothers Milk Clone v3 - Suicide Bunny*
Capella's Vanilla Custard 6%

TPA Vanilla Swirl 1.8%

Capella's Sweet Strawberry 6%

VZ Dragonfruit .4%

TPA Orange Cream .5%

FA - Pear .2%

Sucralose 1 drop per 10ml

*Mothers Milk Clone v4 - Suicide Bunny*
3% Sweet Cream TFA

3.5% Cheesecake Graham Cracker TFA

2% Vanilla Custard TFA

8.5% Ripe Strawberry TFA

3% Bavarian Cream TFA

2% Orange Cream TFA

2% Whipped Cream TFA

2% Vanilla Bean Ice Cream TFA

2% French Vanilla TFA

*Mothers Milk Clone v5 - Suicide Bunny*
TFA Ripe Strawberry 5%

TFA Dragonfruit 4%

Caps Vanilla Custard 7%

TFA Orange Cream .5%

TFA Vanilla Swirl 2%

TFA Pear .2%

TFA Malted Milk 2%

*Mothers Milk Clone v6 - Suicide Bunny*
12% yellow cake

8% strawberry

6% sweet cream

3% vanilla custard

*Nana Cream - Bombies (v1)*
Pear (TFA): 6%

Strawberry Ripe (TFA): 5%

Banana Ripe (TFA): 3% (@ 20 drops/ml)

Banana Cream (TFA): 0.5% (@ 20 drops/ml)

Honey Dew (TFA): 1%

Juicy Peach (TFA): 0.5%

Marshmallow (TFA): 1%

Sweet Cream (TFA): 1%

Sour (20% in PG) (TFA): 1%

*Nana Cream - Bombies (v2)*
LA Banana Cream - 6%

TFA Strawberry - 6%

FA Strawberry - 2%

TFA Pineapple - 1/2% (0.5%)

TFA Pear - 1/2% (0.5%)

LA Pear - 1%

*Nana Cream - Bombies (v3)*
5.0% LA Banana Cream

3.0% TFA Dragon Fruit

7.0% TFA Strawberry

1 drop per mL Citric Acid

30PG/70VG

*Nanner Bear - Grizzly Vapes*
6.0% TFA DK Base

5.0% TFA Banana Cream

3.0% TFA Banana Nut Bread

1.0% TFA Bananas Foster

3.0% TFA Peanut Butter

0.3% TFA Koolada

0.2% TFA Coconut Extra

0.3% TFA Smooth

*ORIGINAL BUNNY - SUICIDE BUNNY v2*
10% Vanilla Custard TFA

7% Cake Batter CAP

4% Sweet Cream TFA

4% Bavarian Cream TFA

*ORIGINAL BUNNY - SUICIDE BUNNY v1*
Bavarian Cream (TPA) 2%

Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA) 3.5%

Sweet Cream (TPA) 2%

Vanilla Custard v2 (CAP) 5%

*Pining Juliet - Craft Vapour*
TFA Pineapple 8% (Adjust as needed, as this is a throat killer)

TFA French Vanilla 6%

VM Cream 6%

VM Menthol 2 drops per 10ml


*Pluid Clone- ?*
20% Decadent Vapours Absinthe

4% TFA Horehound

2% TFA Smooth

1% Natures Flavors Organic Orange

*Pluto - Space Jam*
honeydew TFA - 9%

bubblegum TFA - 4.5%

peppermint TFA - .3% (one drop per 10ml)

*Polar Bear - Grizzly Vapes*
6.0% TFA DK Base

5.0% TFA Banana Cream

3.0% TFA Banana Nut Bread

1.0% TFA Bananas Foster

3.0% TFA Peanut Butter

0.3% TFA Koolada

0.2% TFA Coconut Extra

0.3% TFA Smooth

1.0% Strong Mint/Menthol Concentrate

*Purple Drank - Vapor Trails*
10% Grape flavoring of your choice (a few out there to choose from)

4% Watermelon \

4% Citrus (play around with this one- lemon-lime, Mt. Dew, etc.)

3 drops menthol (Our blend is about 50/50 crystals to PG)

3 drops Sweetner (We use Sucralose instead of EM for this recipe)

*Remember Me- EJuice2Die4*
5% Pomegranate (TFA)

7% Sweet Tart (TFA)

*Seven Seas - Bombies*
All TFA flavors

10% Watermelon

5% Strawberry

2% Raspberry (Sweet)

2% Blueberry Wild

2% Koolada

1% Sour

*Shocker – Cosmic Fog*
Lemon juice 1drop per 5ml

Ethyl Maltol 1%

Sour 0.3%

Strawberry Lemonade (FW) 10%

*Snake Bite - Seduce Juice*
Capella - Green Apple Concentrate 5%

TPA - Bavarian Cream 3%

TPA- Coconut Extra 1%

Lemon Juice 0.5% <-- this is like a drop per 5ml

*Snake Oil - Seduce Juice*
Bavarian Cream (TFA) 3%

Coconut Extra (TFA) 1.5%

Pear (TFA) 9%

The original recipe called for 1% Coconut but I like it with a bit more.

*Snake Oil v2 - Seduce Juice*
5% Pear

3% Bavarian Cream

2% Coconut

*Snake Venom - Seduce juice*
Peach (juicy) 5% (Tfa)

Bavarian cream 5% (Tfa)(suggestion of using toasted marshmallow for extra creaminess)

Coconut extra (Tfa)1.5%

1 drop per 5ml EM 10% crystal

1 drop per 5ml MA 10% crystal or citric acid

*SNICKERDOODLE COOKIE*
TFA Cinnamon Danish 8%

TFA Cinnamon Sugar Cookie 6%

FA Vanilla Tahity 2%

TFA Sweet Cream 2%

TFA Toasted Almond 1%

*Strawberry cloud rat - Axiom*
FA strawberry 6%

FW bravarian cream 6%

CAP french vanilla 2%

Mixed at 70% - 90% vg

*Sucker Punch -SUICIDE BUNNY*
Bavarian Cream (TPA) 2%

Dragonfruit (TPA) 14%

Vanilla Swirl (TPA) 4%

*Sugar Bear - Cuttwood*
10% Ethyl Maltol 1%

Cap Cinnamon Danish Swirl 10%

Cap sugar cookie 4%

Cinnamon Roll (FW) 6%

*Summer Solstice - Moon Mountain Vapor*
Watermelon (LA) @ 9%

Strawberry (TFA) @ 5%

Menthol (TFA) @ 1%

Koolada @ 1%

*Summer Sweet - Velvet Cloud Vapor*
Sweet Tea (CAP) @ 6%

Raspberry (TFA) @ 4%

Lemon (TFA) @ 3%

Sweetner (TFA) @ 2%

Sour (TFA) @ 1%

*Sundae Fundae - Mr Good Vape*
8% Caramel Candy

6% Brown sugar

7% Butterscotch

4% French Vanilla

7% Vanilla Ice cream

2% Toasted Almond

4 drops EM

2 drops AP (Acetyl Pyrazine)

*Tanjello - Jameson's*
Tangerine (CAP) @ 20%

Marshmallow (TFA) @ 10%

Smooth (TFA) @ 2 drops / 10ml

*The Dude - Alpha Vapes*
Juciy Peach (TFA) @ 8%

Pineapple (TFA) @ 5%

EM (TFA) @ 3%

Mango (TFA) @ 2%

*The Hatter - The Vaping Rabbit*
Caramel (FA) 2%

Catalan Cream (FA) 4%

Cheesecake (Graham Crust) (TPA) 4%

Custard (FA) 4%

Vienna Cream (FA) 2%

80VG 20 PG

*The Prince - Monarch*
TFA Fruit Circles 10%

CAP Lemon Meringue Pie 3%

*The White Rabbit - Alice in Vapeland*
"TFA Blueberry (Wild) 6%

TFA Lemon 3%

TFA Graham Cracker (clear) 2%

TFA Bavarian Cream 2%

TFA Berry Crunch 1%

*Thug Juice - Mount Baker Vapor*
Jungle Juice (Flavorwest) @ 13%

*Tigers Blood*
Coconut Extra (TFA) 1.5%

Strawberry (TFA) 12%

Watermelon (TFA) 6%

*Tribeca - Halo*
12.5% Double RY4

2.5% Graham Cracker

2% Pyrazine

3% ethyl maltol

All flavors from TFA

**Unicorn Milk - Cuttwood **
CAP Sweet Strawberry 8%

CAP Vanilla Custard 3%

FA Custard 3%

CAP NY Cheesecake 1.5%

FA Meringue 1.5%

FA Cream Fresh 1.5%

CAP Graham Cracker .5%

**Yoplay Parlay - Good Life Vapor*
Yogurt (FA) @ 5%

Strawberry (TFA) @ 5%

Blueberry (TFA) @ 5%

Graham Cracker (Unknown) @1%

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 6


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

I don't think any of the recipes are 1:1 clones of the original, but they give excellent ideas of flavours that are known to mix well for your own creations and are a good starting base if you're looking to create your own clone.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Thanks much bud!

That Dragons Blood is the one I found on Reddit and posted in our clones thread. I am almost finished steeping it, so I will be able to give some feedback soon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks much bud!
> 
> That Dragons Blood is the one I found on Reddit and posted in our clones thread. I am almost finished steeping it, so I will be able to give some feedback soon.


Great thanks man, yeah please do. This will be a nice reference for people looking to get into DIY and wanting tried and tested recipes.


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Great thanks man, yeah please do. This will be a nice reference for people looking to get into DIY and wanting tried and tested recipes.



Ye most definitely.

Oh and to newcomers, Gambit did give us the Snake Oil suggestion previously.... and it is a real winner!

Just pay attention to which Coconut you use

*Snake Oil - Seduce Juice*
Bavarian Cream (TFA) 3%

Coconut Extra (TFA) 1.5% (if you use the normal coconut, bumb it up to 3)

Pear (TFA) 9%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

Ah, this thread makes me happy!  Thanks so much @Gambit for this, and I knew @r0gue z0mbie would be here as well

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Matt (7/5/15)

I made the claim your throne clone but with 4% sweet cream instead of 6%.
After 2 week its a good vape but i would like the botterscotch to come out more. 
At first it tastes terrible because of the high % of sweet cream but it gets allot better with steeping. 
*
- Claim Your Throne - KING'S CROWN (Suicide Bunny)*
12% Butterscotch

6% Sweet Cream

4% Vanilla Custard

3% Brown Sugar

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Ah, this thread makes me happy!  Thanks so much @Gambit for this, and I knew @r0gue z0mbie would be here as well



Oh for sure


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> *Milkstone*
> PG 25%
> 
> Bavarian Cream (TFA) 45%
> ...



I've read somewhere that Milkstone is not so much a flavour in itself, but rather a very good dessert type base to start off with, and then just add 1 or 2 ingredients to for an excellent vape.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I've read somewhere that Milkstone is not so much a flavour in itself, but rather a very good dessert type base to start off with, and then just add 1 or 2 ingredients to for an excellent vape.


Yeah exactly right, you then use a small percentage of that mix in your recipe. It seems pretty popular too, there's a couple versions floating around the interwebs.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Hey, but I'm not understanding, how do you make it?

PG 25%

Bavarian Cream (TFA) 45%

Coconut Extra (TFA) 20%

Sweet Cream (TFA) 10%


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey, but I'm not understanding, how do you make it?
> 
> PG 25%
> 
> ...



As far as I understand, it should be a ratio instead of percentages. 4 parts Bavarian Cream, to 2 parts Coconut Extra to 1 part Sweet Cream. That whole mixture is then topped off with 25% of that mixes volume of PG.

Make sense?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> As far as I understand, it should be a ratio instead of percentages. 4 parts Bavarian Cream, to 2 parts Coconut Extra to 1 part Sweet Cream. That whole mixture is then topped off with 25% of that mixes volume of PG.
> 
> Make sense?



Ah okay, so you make up as much mils as you want.


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah okay, so you make up as much mils as you want.



Yeah, exactly! You can use any measurement you want, as long as the ratio is kept. I've read that guys mix up 50ml batches of this and use it as a base flavour in their mixes. Generally they use between 8% and 12% Milkstone in a mix.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah, exactly! You can use any measurement you want, as long as the ratio is kept. I've read that guys mix up 50ml batches of this and use it as a base flavour in their mixes. Generally they use between 8% and 12% Milkstone in a mix.



Awesome. I'm excited about this!

I've read that Suicide Bunny has a certain signature set of creams that is used in some of their juices. So it's probably something like this.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (7/5/15)

Awesome stuff. Just wish more of the concentrates are available at SkyBlueVaping.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

@Derick and @Melinda are going to be bringing in some Flavor Art concentrates pretty soon from what I've heard.


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Awesome. I'm excited about this!
> 
> I've read that Suicide Bunny has a certain signature set of creams that is used in some of their juices. So it's probably something like this.



@Neil and I have also noticed that Rocket Fuel vapes do something similar to Milk Stone in their recipes as well. All their flavours have this "base" to them, and then they just add 1 or 2 ingredients to change it up a little. For example, the "Cats Meow" flavour was just the "Rocket Blend" e liquid with some coconut thrown in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> @Neil and I have also noticed that Rocket Fuel vapes do something similar to Milk Stone in their recipes as well. All their flavours have this "base" to them, and then they just add 1 or 2 ingredients to change it up a little. For example, the "Cats Meow" flavour was just the "Rocket Blend" e liquid with some coconut thrown in.



Makes sense.
And its a great way of getting a few flavours or variety going that you like - share a base, and change the rest.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

If you guys have any more clone recipes please send me a PM and I will add them to the original post.


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

Does 


Gambit said:


> If you guys have any more clone recipes please send me a PM and I will add them to the original post.


this include Clone Recipe's we've created ourselves? 

Also, I don't wanna open up a can of worms, but what are your thoughts on giving clone recipes of locally made e-liquids?


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Does
> 
> this include Clone Recipe's we've created ourselves?
> 
> Also, I don't wanna open up a can of worms, but what are your thoughts on giving clone recipes of locally made e-liquids?


Yeah, I don't see why not. All juices are fair game as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Oh, clones of local juices 

I misred.

Is that even legal


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh, clones of local juices
> 
> I misred.
> 
> Is that even legal


Yeah, I honestly cannot tell you how bad I felt making this clone. :/ I really do not want to take business away from anyone, but at the same time, I also really want to help people (and myself) save money. 

I know I'm gonna get flak for posting this one...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah, I honestly cannot tell you how bad I felt making this clone. :/ I really do not want to take business away from anyone, but at the same time, I also really want to help people (and myself) save money.
> 
> I know I'm gonna get flak for posting this one...



I can imagine.

Wouldn't really know what to do myself. 

But ya, I also like sharing, because I know all too well what its like making a rubbish juice. So I am ever grateful for recipes that work, and I will gladly share.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah, I honestly cannot tell you how bad I felt making this clone. :/ I really do not want to take business away from anyone, but at the same time, I also really want to help people (and myself) save money.
> 
> I know I'm gonna get flak for posting this one...


Don't feel bad man, chances of making an exact clone are very slim. You're not making the juice to resell, it's for your own use. Also the number of people doing DIY is pretty negligible, I doubt you're going to affect their business. Most people don't have the time or inclination to mix their own juices. Also the more people we can get into DIY the more businesses will be inclined to start importing a wider range of concentrates for us.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Don't feel bad man, chances of making an exact clone are very slim. You're not making the juice to resell, it's for your own use. Also the number of people doing DIY is pretty negligible, I doubt you're going to affect their business. Most people don't have the time or inclination to mix their own juices. Also the more people we can get into DIY the more businesses will be inclined to start importing a wider range of concentrates for us.



So true actually.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Don't feel bad man, chances of making an exact clone are very slim. You're not making the juice to resell, it's for your own use. Also the number of people doing DIY is pretty negligible, I doubt you're going to affect their business. Most people don't have the time or inclination to mix their own juices. Also the more people we can get into DIY the more businesses will be inclined to start importing a wider range of concentrates for us.



Oh Yeah, I get what you're saying, don't get me wrong...but I can just imagine what it must be like to be a struggling local juice vendor who finally has a good line of juices up for sale, and then someone comes along and makes something that is 90% of the way there (or close enough that an average Joe won't pick up the difference) and cuts them down at the ankles. I know I'm arguing against myself here, but I guess it's just a tough one for me...


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

Anyway, that's enough philosophical thinking for me today, time to vape some more GVC clone

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Oh Yeah, I get what you're saying, don't get me wrong...but I can just imagine what it must be like to be a struggling local juice vendor who finally has a good line of juices up for sale, and then someone comes along and makes something that is 90% of the way there (or close enough that an average Joe won't pick up the difference) and cuts them down at the ankles. I know I'm arguing against myself here, but I guess it's just a tough one for me...


I get what you're saying man, but for the huge majority of people it just won't be worth it. If you consider the startup costs of DIY equipment, flavours, nic, learning how and the time spent making and then steeping the ejuice, versus just buying relatively low cost juice off the shelf. Additionally few people are doing purely DIY juices, most are doing it as a side hobby to try and save some cash while still buying local juices anyway.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Anyway, that's enough philosophical thinking for me today, time to vape some more GVC clone



Lol... much easier for the mind - to wrestle with the morality of cloning a juice that sells for 22 freekin Dollars. 

How bad do those juice makers feel for me, charging me that much. Taking would be 'toy money' from my kids to feed my habit

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> I get what you're saying man, but for the huge majority of people it just won't be worth it. If you consider the startup costs of DIY equipment, flavours, nic, learning how and the time spent making and then steeping the ejuice, versus just buying relatively low cost juice off the shelf. Additionally few people are doing purely DIY juices, most are doing it as a side hobby to try and save some cash while still buying local juices anyway.



Lol I thought I'd be making Five Pawns quality stuff in a week into it, because "I've got a good understanding of flavour."

Pffft... its a freekin appealing hobby, but certainly not an easy one.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... much easier for the mind - to wrestle with the morality of cloning a juice that sells for 22 freekin Dollars.
> 
> How bad do those juice makers feel for me, charging me that much. Taking would be 'toy money' from my kids to feed my habit


Haha yeah exactly. Also the fun part of DIY for me is tweaking the recipe to my taste and coming up with my own creation. They're really more of a guideline or starting point for people who are looking for a particular type of juice. Like for example if I want to make a creamy strawberry vape, I'll pick one of the mother's milk clones and start playing around with it.


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol I thought I'd be making Five Pawns quality stuff in a week into it, because "I've got a good understanding of flavour."
> 
> Pffft... its a freekin appealing hobby, but certainly not an easy one.


Haha yeah I think we'd all like to believe we're undiscovered master chefs

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol... much easier for the mind - to wrestle with the morality of cloning a juice that sells for 22 freekin Dollars.
> 
> How bad do those juice makers feel for me, charging me that much. Taking would be 'toy money' from my kids to feed my habit


Lol, when it comes to International juices, my heart bleeds lumpy custard... I fully agree that paying +- R300 for a bottle of liquid is daylight robbery imo. I'll clone those b@stards till the cows come home and I get tennis elbow from shaking all those bottles

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Lol, when it comes to International juices, my heart bleeds lumpy custard... I fully agree that paying +- R300 for a bottle of liquid is daylight robbery imo. I'll clone those b@stards till the cows come home and I get tennis elbow from shaking all those bottles



It is. I do buy still premium juice, but I honestly believe they're taking the piss.

They don't employ 1000's of people, no or little transportation costs, they have virtually no marketing fees (besides sending YouTube some review samples)... so their profit margins must be huge. The manufacturers I mean, not retailers.


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Haha yeah I think we'd all like to believe we're undiscovered master chefs



Yeah, I also had the Heston Blumenthal complex... My dad is a chef and I've grown up in a kitchen, so I have a fairly good understanding of flavours and how to combine them, but this is just another league all together. With cooking, you get the maillard reaction which is an essential part of creating a flavour, but with e liquids, this reaction is impossible. This means you have to mix a whole bunch of "finished products" together to get a good flavour. I think if somehow we could get raw flavours and then "cook" them together to introduce this chemical reaction to our e liquids, we'd be hitting a different league of flavours.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Lol I actually had *Dragons Blood* steeping in the boot (since 22/4)

_*DRAGONS BLOOD
*
Dragonfruit - 10%

Strawberry - 4% (I used Strawberry Ripe at 4%)

Bavarian Cream - 2%

Sweet Cream - 1%

Vanilla Swirl - 3%

Ethyl Maltol - 1%

All flavors from TFA._

Its nice!
I will definitely be making more. The strawberry adds to the dragonfruit. The cream bits make it smooth. Very nice. Thumbs up from me. Tastes like something you'd have to buy


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol I actually had *Dragons Blood* steeping in the boot (since 22/4)
> 
> _*DRAGONS BLOOD
> *
> ...



Nice good to know, I'm going to drop the dragon fruit a bit and put some sweet raspberry and berry crunch in and see what that does.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Nice good to know, I'm going to drop the dragon fruit a bit and put some sweet raspberry and berry crunch in and see what that does.



Yeah, that sounds good!


----------



## Riaz (7/5/15)

This thread is full of awesomeness!

A DIY'ers bible in the making

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol I actually had *Dragons Blood* steeping in the boot (since 22/4)
> 
> _*DRAGONS BLOOD
> *
> ...



A little off topic, but I could imagine Koolada going with this very well!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> A little off topic, but I could imagine Koolada going with this very well!


Totally on topic and I agree!


----------



## Patrick (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah, I also had the Heston Blumenthal complex... My dad is a chef and I've grown up in a kitchen, so I have a fairly good understanding of flavours and how to combine them, but this is just another league all together. With cooking, you get the maillard reaction which is an essential part of creating a flavour, but with e liquids, this reaction is impossible. This means you have to mix a whole bunch of "finished products" together to get a good flavour. I think if somehow we could get raw flavours and then "cook" them together to introduce this chemical reaction to our e liquids, we'd be hitting a different league of flavours.


Exactly the same problem. I was under the misconception that it would follow the same principles as cooking but I reckon that it's a false analogy. The process is that of wine making or distilling. Both require time and the process of a completed product (grape juice etc.) transforming into something else over time. 

I must admit that since I started this I have a new found respect for Fra Angelico (supposed creator of Frangellico), the Benedictines and all the other monks that brewed. It takes a great deal of self-control not to immediately silver out on every new mix, even if they are awful.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Matt (7/5/15)

Does anyone have a recipe for beard #64 or a cotton candy kinda recipe?


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

@Gambit aha... you want Yellow cake so much for Cakestone 

*Cakestone V2*


30% Flavorwest Yellow Cake
30% TFA Vanilla Cupcake
10% TFA Bavarian Cream
15% TFA Marshmallow
15% TFA Cotton candy


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Gambit aha... you want Yellow cake so much for Cakestone
> 
> *Cakestone V2*
> 
> ...


Haha yeah man, that's definitely one of the things I wanted it for!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Haha yeah man, that's definitely one of the things I wanted it for!



Well that one does sound like an damn fine cake base.


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

Are you guys importing from FlavorWest?


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Are you guys importing from FlavorWest?


no unfortunately, but I would be keen if someone wanted to organise a group buy. I'm also really keen to get some Lorann banana cream.


----------



## UnholyMunk (7/5/15)

Gambit said:


> no unfortunately, but I would be keen if someone wanted to organise a group buy. I'm also really keen to get some Lorann banana cream.



TBH, I haven't even looked at Lorann and FlavorWest properly yet, as I know we don't get these locally. I wouldn't even know what their signature flavours are. I would however be interested in a group buy. 

On another note, has anyone ever figure out who supplies Vapour Mountain? I'd really like to know so when I read international juice recipes, I know if I have any of those flavours in my pantry, and not just hazard a guess like I am at the moment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (7/5/15)

@Gambit, contact me in around 2 weeks


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

Mike said:


> @Gambit, contact me in around 2 weeks


Haha cool. What you working on there @Mike ?


----------



## Mike (7/5/15)

> SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94128, Departed USPS Facility, Your item departed our USPS facility in SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94128 on April 18, 2015 at 8:03 am. The item is currently in transit to the destination.



200mls of a flavour


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> TBH, I haven't even looked at Lorann and FlavorWest properly yet, as I know we don't get these locally. I wouldn't even know what their signature flavours are. I would however be interested in a group buy.
> 
> On another note, has anyone ever figure out who supplies Vapour Mountain? I'd really like to know so when I read international juice recipes, I know if I have any of those flavours in my pantry, and not just hazard a guess like I am at the moment.


If we did a group buy, I think these guys would be the best bet, they do international shipping and have a huge range of flavours. https://www.ecigexpress.com/


----------



## Mike (7/5/15)

@Gambit, I think that needs to happen.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (7/5/15)

Mike said:


> @Gambit, I think that needs to happen.


They do Flavor Art, Flavor West, Lorann, Capella, Inawera and Signature, which I'm sure I read somewhere is TFA. So that's pretty much all the major flavour houses. I would organize, but I'm terrible at admin


----------



## Mike (7/5/15)

I'd be glad to organise


----------



## Humbolt (7/5/15)

Can I also be part of the group buy for FA please? 
Really need fresh cream for this Looper clone.
I've attempted it but substituted the FA Fresh Cream with TFA Malted Milk. Made 240mls of the stuff. 200Mls are steeping, consuming the 40ml's now and it's not bad at all, but definitely missing something.
Heres the recipe I used, except for the FA Fresh Cream

TFA Fruit Circles 7%
FA Fresh Cream 3%
TFA Berry Crunch 2.5%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.5%
Total Flavorant 18%


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Can I also be part of the group buy for FA please?
> Really need fresh cream for this Looper clone.
> I've attempted it but substituted the FA Fresh Cream with TFA Malted Milk. Made 240mls of the stuff. 200Mls are steeping, consuming the 40ml's now and it's not bad at all, but definitely missing something.
> Heres the recipe I used, except for the FA Fresh Cream
> ...



Maybe TFA whipped Cream instead of Fresh Cream?
It's still a milk-based cream.

Sweet Cream wont work, because that's 'fake butter' sort of tasting. 

I'm actually also after some sort of milk-based cream too.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Humbolt (7/5/15)

Yeah I was kinda between whipped cream & malted milk, will try the whipped cream next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Yeah I was kinda between whipped cream & malted milk, will try the whipped cream next.



Let us know if you come right.

Even if it doesn't come out similar to Looper, that does sound nice!


----------



## Humbolt (7/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Let us know if you come right.
> 
> Even if it doesn't come out similar to Looper, that does sound nice!


I haven't tasted Looper, but this does taste like Fruit Loops, albeit a tad lemony. It's lacking that milky background & cereal notes, though. Thinking of adding some Rice Crunchies.
Perhaps it needs a long steep, will report back in a week or 2. 

On another note, I am also trying to put together an Elvis' Breakfast clone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (7/5/15)

If anyone is interested in a GB, please drop me a message with what you're looking for. I have enough bottles to facilitate splitting larger bottles etc as well. If there's enough interest, I'll post a thread etc.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/5/15)

Sorry, I was blind, apperently this is a Suckerpunch clone. Not so sure about that, but it is mighty nice

Dragonfruit 14%
Vanilla Swirl 4% 
Bavarian Cream 2%

All TFA

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (7/5/15)

@Humbold with the looper clone try a small batch with the same % of tousted marshmallow.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (7/5/15)

@Humbolt rice crunchies works very nice and try adding 1% of citrus punch.will elevate the fruit circle flavors.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Alex (8/5/15)

Awesome thread guys, and just to note, the (V3) Bombies Nana Cream is rated as a 1:1 clone.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (8/5/15)

Alex said:


> Awesome thread guys, and just to note, the (V3) Bombies Nana Cream is rated as a 1:1 clone.


That's the recipe that got me interested in DIY.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (8/5/15)

Alex said:


> Awesome thread guys, and just to note, the (V3) Bombies Nana Cream is rated as a 1:1 clone.


hmmm.... I'll need to try make this then  I've never had an inkling to try Nana's Cream, but I think I'll give it a go now


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

Alex said:


> Awesome thread guys, and just to note, the (V3) Bombies Nana Cream is rated as a 1:1 clone.


Yes, a great thread indeed. Makes me want to try DIY again was it not for the 3 year supply of jooses in my cupboard.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (8/5/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, a great thread indeed. Makes me want to try DIY again was it not for the 3 year supply of jooses in my cupboard.


Freaking hell! I struggle to keep a 3 day supply sometimes! 3 Years?!?!?! How many litres of juice is that?


----------



## Alex (8/5/15)

by project_twenty5oh1
Hello all,

I've been working for the past several months solely on a polar bear clone. I've talked to many juicers, many diyers, and had many people test it, and I'm happy enough with it that I feel comfortable sharing the fruits of my labor. For those who don't DIY, TFA = The Flavor Apprentice (or the Perfumer's Apprentice) one of the main companies used by juice vendors.

6.0% TFA DK Base
5.0% TFA Banana Cream
3.0% TFA Banana Nut Bread
1.0% TFA Bananas Foster
3.0% TFA Peanut Butter
0.3% TFA Koolada
0.2% TFA Coconut Extra
0.3% TFA Smooth
1.0% Strong Mint/Menthol Concentrate

Take out the mint/menthol and you get Nanner. My suggestion is to use Axiom's Icicles (the concentrate of which is used as the mint/menthol in Polar Bear) - you could order 0mg from Axiom and use it as a flavor ingredient, reducing VG appropriate to even out the concentration; Icicles is 20% concentrate, so if you made a 100ml bottle you would need 5ml of Icicles juice to reach 1% concentration in the Polar bear.

Now, some notes on process. After discussions with some juicers, we came to the conclusion that a heated magnetic stirrer is the likely culprit for the "process" that Grizzly uses for their juice, and that it's not really completely ready right away after mixing (as I'm sure they'd like us to believe) but that you mix using this process, and then 3-4 days later it's reached shelf stability. The juice I made last Saturday is _exactly_ the right color of Polar Bear now (bonus reusing polar bottle!), so I'm pretty sure i've got it right. This process works for any juice you mix, and makes trying a mix you're fiddling with much, much faster.

Basically, I cook the juice for 4-8 hours in a heated magnetic stirrer at a constant 75c. The stirrer has a temperature probe which will equalize the temp inside the flask with the temp of the hotplate, so there's no guesswork as to whether you've hit the right temp (such as using a water bath or heated ultrasonic). Here's some before and after shots of a 1500ml batch I made:

Ingredients initially mixed and the vortex stabilized, temp reached, begin cook time

Four hours later

The end result is a Nanner/Polar clone that has the following attributes:

1) It doesn't gunk up cotton or coils. Myself and others have found that you can go at least two weeks without changing cotton, and when you remove it there is no discoloration. What this says about nanner/polar may be that it has some ingredient that contains a sweetener, or sweetener is added, I don't really know.

2) This relates to 1; it's not as sweet as the real thing, which I've found I quite like, while retaining all the inherent _flavor_ attributes that make it such a good juice.

3) It costs $1.20/30ml.

If you have any questions about using the stirrer or anything about the process please feel free to ask. My entire plan for this juice was to open source it, and I've been selling it for $10/100ml (up to 1L) plus shipping. Really just double the cost of materials, I'm just happy people have been enjoying affordable juice I made. I encourage you to try this recipe and see if you can figure out what is missing to make it a really true clone, or make your own improvements! Let me know what you come up with 

Here is a link to the heated magnetic stirrer I've been using - you will need to buy stir bars and flasks separately, but they all can be found on amazon. This is also a nifty gadget for other things that require constant mixing and fixed temperature.

Here's what my fridge looks like after I cooked up 4L last weekend, 2L 6mg Polar and 2L 3mg Nanner: 

Polar Bear was the first juice I found (after trying HUNDREDS) which I could vape and vape and vape and never get sick of. I bought easily 80+ bottles of it. I've vaped more than a liter of my own version in its current iteration, and I love it. I won't be going back to buying juice, ever.

TL;DR: Recipe is at the top. #kickbacks, #crucifixions, #Bigglesjuice, #wheredeyatdoe, #hashtag.

EDIT: This recipe works GREAT at 0mg!

http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_...lebration_of_reaching_25000_comment_karma_on/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Freaking hell! I struggle to keep a 3 day supply sometimes! 3 Years?!?!?! How many litres of juice is that?


Lol, try hard not to check, but you now forced me. Looks like about 5 litres. So around 2 years of supply. Damn, I am running low.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (8/5/15)

Aw


Alex said:


> by project_twenty5oh1
> Hello all,
> 
> I've been working for the past several months solely on a polar bear clone. I've talked to many juicers, many diyers, and had many people test it, and I'm happy enough with it that I feel comfortable sharing the fruits of my labor. For those who don't DIY, TFA = The Flavor Apprentice (or the Perfumer's Apprentice) one of the main companies used by juice vendors.
> ...



Awesome thanks @Alex , that looks pretty good, gonna swap banana fosters for banana ripe and give this a try this evening.


----------



## Alex (8/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Aw
> 
> Awesome thanks @Alex , that looks pretty good, gonna swap banana fosters for banana ripe and give this a try this evening.



Awesome @Gambit, this is one of my all time favourite juices.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Aw
> 
> Awesome thanks @Alex , that looks pretty good, gonna swap banana fosters for banana ripe and give this a try this evening.


And sell me 100 mls at $10, of course.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (8/5/15)

Andre said:


> And sell me 100 mls at $10, of course.


Haha no @Andre you have too much juice we're cutting you off.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## rogue zombie (8/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Aw
> 
> Awesome thanks @Alex , that looks pretty good, gonna swap banana fosters for banana ripe and give this a try this evening.



Where did you get Banana Nut Bread from?


----------



## rogue zombie (8/5/15)

And to the last of my juices that ripened this week:

_*MBV - Thug Juice*
Watermelon (TFA) 13%

Grape Jolly Rancher (TFA) 8% (I used TFA Grape Candy from Skyblue)

Menthol (TFA) 1%

EM (TFA) 2%

Koolada (TFA) 1.5%

Citric Acid (10%) 1% (I use TFA Sour 1%)_

So... I used 1% (10% mix menthol from Skyblue) and I will probably be dropping that to 0.5 next time.
Also the Watermelon is lost in my mix. Not sure if it will still come out, or if I need to drop the grape next time.

It tastes like a nice Grape Menthol bubblegum, which is not a bad thing. It is nice, but I was hoping for the Watermelon to come out.

So I do give this a thumbs up, but you might want to tweak the recipe.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (8/5/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, try hard not to check, but you now forced me. Looks like about 5 litres. So around 2 years of supply. Damn, I am running low.


5 Litres ?!?!?! I know who's house I'm raiding during a zombie apocalypse!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (8/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> And to the last of my juices that ripened this week:
> 
> _*MBV - Thug Juice*
> Watermelon (TFA) 13%
> ...



I've had the pleasure of vaping the Original Thug Juice from MBV, and the grape is right up there with the watermelon. It should be Watermelon 1st, with Grape right behind it, along with some mixed berries (which I'm surprised in not in this clone). It's more sour than sweet, so you may want to bump up the sour if it's not coming through nicely

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I've had the pleasure of vaping the Original Thug Juice from MBV, and the grape is right up there with the watermelon. It should be Watermelon 1st, with Grape right behind it, along with some mixed berries (which I'm surprised in not in this clone). It's more sour than sweet, so you may want to bump up the sour if it's not coming through nicely



Ooh thank you, that actually sounds awesome!
I have rasberry, so I'll drop the grape some and add berry.

I'm overly cautious with Sour lol. It ruins a juice completely when you go that bit too much. I can confirm 3% is chemical tasting. Not vapable.

So maybe i'll go 1,5%


----------



## UnholyMunk (8/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ooh thank you, that actually sounds awesome!
> I have rasberry, so I'll drop the grape some and add berry.
> 
> I'm overly cautious with Sour lol. It ruins a juice completely when you go that bit too much. I can confirm 3% is chemical tasting. Not vapable.
> ...


Raspberry will work, and I'm pretty sure @Neil and I tasted some when we were trying it out. 

As for the sour, don't add more if you don't think it's needed, but as I said, the juice is more sour than sweet (i.e. there is no sweet aftertaste in your pallet, but there shouldn't be a sour one either), but not sour in itself. The really sour version of thug juice is called Razzle Dazzle (which also doesnt include menthol). They also have "Hug Juice" which is "Thug Juice" which is not as sour as "Razzle Dazzle" and also doesn't have menthol... MBV have a lot of variations of "Thug Juice" and "Hawk Sauce"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (8/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Where did you get Banana Nut Bread from?


Ah missed that one too. I have some VM banana bread, might sub that in or just leave it out.


----------



## Silver (8/5/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, try hard not to check, but you now forced me. Looks like about 5 litres. So around 2 years of supply. Damn, I am running low.



Lol, @Andre - you on about 7ml/day then?
Has your consumption dropped a bit?


----------



## rogue zombie (8/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Raspberry will work, and I'm pretty sure @Neil and I tasted some when we were trying it out.
> 
> As for the sour, don't add more if you don't think it's needed, but as I said, the juice is more sour than sweet (i.e. there is no sweet aftertaste in your pallet, but there shouldn't be a sour one either), but not sour in itself. The really sour version of thug juice is called Razzle Dazzle (which also doesnt include menthol). They also have "Hug Juice" which is "Thug Juice" which is not as sour as "Razzle Dazzle" and also doesn't have menthol... MBV have a lot of variations of "Thug Juice" and "Hawk Sauce"



It definitely needs more Sour, if anyone is going to give it a bash.

@Gambit hope you get it right, I believe that Nana clone is really nice


----------



## Humbolt (8/5/15)

gripen said:


> @Humbold with the looper clone try a small batch with the same % of tousted marshmallow.





gripen said:


> @Humbolt rice crunchies works very nice and try adding 1% of citrus punch.will elevate the fruit circle flavors.


Thanks @gripen , will definitely try that. Added to my cart for my next order. The Fruit Circles flavour already seems to be the most prominent, though.


----------



## Humbolt (8/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> hmmm.... I'll need to try make this then  I've never had an inkling to try Nana's Cream, but I think I'll give it a go now


Dude, Bombies Nana Cream is the bees knees! The recipe seems a bit complicated, though. I also want to give it a go, but I want to perfect the Looper clone first. Also interested in doing a Suicide Bunny Derailed clone.


----------



## Andre (8/5/15)

Silver said:


> Lol, @Andre - you on about 7ml/day then?
> Has your consumption dropped a bit?


Yeah, around there. Definitely vaping less.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (8/5/15)

fantastic @Humbolt,yea the nana cream is a verry nice vape bud.if you do more diy the nana cream will be easierto make.do you have e juice me up.


----------



## Humbolt (8/5/15)

I do have ejuicemeup, use it all the time.


----------



## gripen (8/5/15)

fantastic @Humbolt.well keep up the good work bud,and let us now how you doing.and eny questions just shout buddy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (8/5/15)

Thanks @gripen will do


----------



## gripen (8/5/15)

owesome buddy.have a good one.


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/5/15)

Guys, just a quick mention, sorry if i missed it, but SkyBlueVaping now has a DIY Calculator online, which can be used from any platform or device. It's super easy, just like Ejuicemeup, and it even imports E Juice Me Up files (.rec). Been using it exclusively lately, very cool!!
Congrats to @free3dom for making it, and well done to @Melinda and @Derick for getting this done!!

Can be found here:

http://diy.skybluevaping.co.za/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (8/5/15)

thanks @Philip Dunkley.this will help alot,diy on the move.thanks @free3dom,owesome stuff buddy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (8/5/15)

Oh, and big up to you to you @Alex for putting your recipe out there. It's sometimes very hard to give something away for nothing when you've spent hours and hours of time perfecting. Great Spirit as always bud, once again makes me proud to be part of this community. Obviously thanks to everyone else, but I know that @Alex has a particular love for this juice

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Alex (8/5/15)

Philip Dunkley said:


> Oh, and big up to you to you @Alex for putting your recipe out there. It's sometimes very hard to give something away for nothing when you've spent hours and hours of time perfecting. Great Spirit as always bud, once again makes me proud to be part of this community. Obviously thanks to everyone else, but I know that @Alex has a particular love for this juice



Thanks @Philip Dunkley, but the credit belongs to user: project_twenty5oh1 on reddit

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## rogue zombie (9/5/15)

Scratch what I said earlier.

Built a 0.4 ohm dual coil, bumped up to 34watts... the flavours all settled in. *Dragons Blood *IS some of the nicest juice I've had. Lovely stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (11/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Dude, Bombies Nana Cream is the bees knees! The recipe seems a bit complicated, though. I also want to give it a go, but I want to perfect the Looper clone first. Also interested in doing a Suicide Bunny Derailed clone.


Looper Clone

TFA Fruit Circles 7%
FA Fresh Cream 3%
TFA Berry Crunch 2.5%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.5%
Total Flavorant 18%

Cant wait to give this one a go. Just need to get the new flavours from SkyBlue.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Humbolt (11/5/15)

@AndreFerreira The FA Fresh Cream is not available locally, unfortunately. I've substituted it with TFA Malted Milk. Been vaping on it for a week now, have some bottles steeping too. Its an ok vape, but not quite up to par yet. Very lemony.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AndreFerreira (11/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> @AndreFerreira The FA Fresh Cream is not available locally, unfortunately. I've substituted it with TFA Malted Milk. Been vaping on it for a week now, have some bottles steeping too. Its an ok vape, but not quite up to par yet. Very lemony.


Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## rogue zombie (11/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> @AndreFerreira The FA Fresh Cream is not available locally, unfortunately. I've substituted it with TFA Malted Milk. Been vaping on it for a week now, have some bottles steeping too. Its an ok vape, but not quite up to par yet. Very lemony.



I'm wanting to try this, but with whipped cream instead of malted milk.

I also reckon I will drop the fruit circles part down a bit and add in some rice crunch. I'm not too phased if it tastes like Looper or not, it just sounds like it could be a nice breakfast vape.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Humbolt (11/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm wanting to try this, but with whipped cream instead of malted milk.
> 
> I also reckon I will drop the fruit circles part down a bit and add in some rice crunch. I'm not too phased if it tastes like Looper or not, it just sounds like it could be a nice breakfast vape.


I share your sentiments. Let me know how it goes? I'll be placing my order next week Friday for Rice Crunchies, then I'll add it and see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/5/15)

Random tip:

If you wanted a slightly smoother and less throat-hit on the finish with your Snake Oil (as I did), add 0,5- 0,75% cheesecake.

Careful though, I reckon anything more than 1% could turn this into cheesecake... which I suppose might not necessarily be a bad thing.

_*Snake Oil - Seduce Juice*
Bavarian Cream (TFA) 3%

Coconut Extra (TFA) 1.5%

Pear (TFA) 9%

The original recipe called for 1% Coconut but I like it with a bit more._

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mitch (11/5/15)

I made the Looper clone, and just left off the FA flavouring, it's OK. Been steeping for around 4 days now, and testing it everyday. It's definitely becoming smoother but It's not Looper, I'd say if anything it's more a Nora's Dream clone, as the lemon notes are very pronounced. Looper was a very creamy/milky vape.
I LOVE cereal vapes and I actually quite like it and will probably keep messing around with ingredients to make it suit my taste a little more.

P.S. I really like this thread!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## UnholyMunk (12/5/15)

*- Deadly Sin - Good Life Vapor v2*
RY4 Double (TFA) @5%

Butterscotch (FW) @5%

Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap) @5%

Sucralose to taste (I used 2 drops per 10ml, or .175%.)

I'm taking a crack at this today. I am substituting the Butterscotch for VM Caramel and have also added a little French Vanilla coz I felt like it. Will post the results as soon as it's steeped

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Where do you get the Sucralose?


----------



## UnholyMunk (12/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Where do you get the Sucralose?


Look around in your local Health Shop. It's very hard to find, so you'll most likely need to ask them to bring it in. Most of the time you're gonna get directed to buying Equisweet yellow, but you need to ask them to bring in liquid Sucralose at 25% or 50% concentration. It's not cheap either, but it'll last you forever as you only need a drop in a mix.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Thank you. I'll try to find a health shop close to me.


----------



## johan (12/5/15)

My wife buys a Huletts product called "equisweet SUCRALOSE" at the local Spar as well as Dischem - 100 x 1g sachets in a box. On the box re ingredients are: Aspartame Free, Dextrose, Sucralose, anti-caking agent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Thanks @johan 
How do I mix it up if I find it?


----------



## Riaz (12/5/15)

Anyone got a clone for heathers heavenly t? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (12/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Thanks @johan
> How do I mix it up if I find it?



No idea when it comes to DIY e-juice. I think the fundies here will respond some or other time. (I only use it when I want to sweeten a home made cider during bottling without further fermenting the cider. I boil it in filtered water for 5 min and add to the brew).


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Okay thanks anyways. I think I've seen it in the kitchen here at work, little light green sachet with white writing?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/5/15)

Riaz said:


> Anyone got a clone for heathers heavenly t?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Afaik thats NET based juice and will be very hard to get right.


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/15)

@Humbolt I reckon just dilute the sucralose in PG.
The question is how much.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @Humbolt I reckon just dilute the sucralose in PG.
> The question is how much.


Read on the net that people dilute it differently. I guess I'll just dilute 1g to 10mL PG until I can get some proper information somewhere.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Read on the net that people dilute it differently. I guess I'll just dilute 1g to 10mL PG until I can get some proper information somewhere.



Oh okay.
Well let us know if you get it right.


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh okay.
> Well let us know if you get it right.


Will do.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (12/5/15)

@Humbolt SkyBlue did have sucralose, not sure if they still do, and the mixing proportion is 1/2 teaspoon to 10ml. Use sparingly, its very sweet. One or two drops max per 30ml

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/5/15)

Thanks @Philip Dunkley will check it out.


----------



## dewald.kotze (14/5/15)

Not sure if i should be asking this here but has anyone tried cloning Nicoticket GDC?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (15/5/15)

So if you're looking for a *Derailed-a-like *

Credit where its due - when I bought the ingredients, I asked Melinda what percentages I should go at for a 'banana cinnamon cookie'. And I basically followed her recommendations 

This is remarkable close:

All TFA

Banana Ripe 1% (I will probably bump that up a few drops next time)
Graham Cracker 3%
Cinnamon Danish 4%
Cinnamon Sugar Cookie 10%
French Vanilla 2%
Smooth 2 drops per 10ml

It is very reminicent of Derailed. Lets just say, if I gave it to someone to vape and asked what this is like - Derailed would almost surely be what they would say.

I reckon Derailed is a little more "luxurious" tasting, probably because its lightly finished with some sort of creams.

However, mine has only steeped for 10 days, so....

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## avir101 (15/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> @AndreFerreira The FA Fresh Cream is not available locally, unfortunately. I've substituted it with TFA Malted Milk. Been vaping on it for a week now, have some bottles steeping too. Its an ok vape, but not quite up to par yet. Very lemony.


Used that recipe without the fresh cream, added a drop of Milk Chocolate, an extra 2-3 drops of berry crunch, an extra 2-3 drops of marshmello and 2 drops of AP in a 10ml bottle, and now I have what tastes like an exact replica of............bakers lemon cream biscuits lol

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (15/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> *- Deadly Sin - Good Life Vapor v2*
> RY4 Double (TFA) @5%
> 
> Butterscotch (FW) @5%
> ...



So after 3 days of steeping, this is smelling NOTHING like the ingredients that are put in. I don't know if it's good or bad, but I'm getting some very "ginger nut" smells coming from the bottle every time I open it. 

I've never tried the original, so can anyone advise how this is supposed to smell and taste?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So if you're looking for a *Derailed-a-like *
> 
> Credit where its due - when I bought the ingredients, I asked Melinda what percentages I should go at for a 'banana cinnamon cookie'. And I basically followed her recommendations
> 
> ...


This is going to be my next clone attempt. Already have the ingredients lined up. The recipe I have does not include the Smooth, though. So will need to add that to my shopping list.



avir101 said:


> Used that recipe without the fresh cream, added a drop of Milk Chocolate, an extra 2-3 drops of berry crunch, an extra 2-3 drops of marshmello and 2 drops of AP in a 10ml bottle, and now I have what tastes like an exact replica of............bakers lemon cream biscuits lol


LOL yeah, the Fruit Cirlces tends to be very overpowering. I've found another Looper recipe on Reddit. Will post it when I get home tonight. It removes the Fruit Circles & uses Orange Cream instead. Once again the problem is that some of the ingredients are from Flavour West & Flavour Art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (15/5/15)

Found the link:

http://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/35p1he/a_lomage_to_hooper/


----------



## rogue zombie (15/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> This is going to be my next clone attempt. Already have the ingredients lined up. The recipe I have does not include the Smooth, though. So will need to add that to my shopping list.
> .



I'm not sure you need smooth. I just ad a few drops when I use a lot of ingredients. Im sure a small amount of something creamy would do the trick.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/5/15)

avir101 said:


> Used that recipe without the fresh cream, added a drop of Milk Chocolate, an extra 2-3 drops of berry crunch, an extra 2-3 drops of marshmello and 2 drops of AP in a 10ml bottle, and now I have what tastes like an exact replica of............bakers lemon cream biscuits lol



Nothing wrong with Lemon Creams. I love that stuff


----------



## WHITELABEL (15/5/15)

Nice tonight is mixing night, been waiting all week, these recipes all look great but... where to start?!!


----------



## rogue zombie (15/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Nice tonight is mixing night, been waiting all week, these recipes all look great but... where to start?!!



The Derailed clone.

Drop the Danish a bit, sweeten it up and ad a smidge of creaminess...

... then give me the recipe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VapeSnow (15/5/15)

Hi guys I would like to know what is the best Nicotine to buy in South Africa. I have tried my fair share of local juices and it's always to strong for me. The 6mg nic is almost like a 12mg for me. International juices I don't have this issue. 

I really want to start my diy journey but before I place my order I would like to know what is the best nic and if I mix a 6mg it should be 6 and not that harsh hit that take your breath away.


----------



## Yiannaki (15/5/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys I would like to know what is the best Nicotine to buy in South Africa. I have tried my fair share of local juices and it's always to strong for me. The 6mg nic is almost like a 12mg for me. International juices I don't have this issue.
> 
> I really want to start my diy journey but before I place my order I would like to know what is the best nic and if I mix a 6mg it should be 6 and not that harsh hit that take your breath away.


Your best bet is to buy from skyblue.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## free3dom (16/5/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Hi guys I would like to know what is the best Nicotine to buy in South Africa. I have tried my fair share of local juices and it's always to strong for me. The 6mg nic is almost like a 12mg for me. International juices I don't have this issue.
> 
> I really want to start my diy journey but before I place my order I would like to know what is the best nic and if I mix a 6mg it should be 6 and not that harsh hit that take your breath away.



@Yiannaki is 100% correct. SkyBlue sells the highest grade commercially available nicotine - you can't get any better than what they sell 

The harshness is also probably due to lower VG in some local juices (50/50)...higher VG smooths out the vape considerably. Probably better if you mix 70/30 VG/PG or higher to cut the harshness away

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/5/15)

Yip I agree.

I even find 60VG much smoother with 6mg. I dont really want throat-hit anymore, and at 60VG I find all is good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeSnow (16/5/15)

Okay Thx guys. I'll definitely place a order at skyblue. Yes I'm not looking for throat hit anymore. I like my 70/30 4mg vaping at 55watts in a tank(big lung hits). Find that more satisfying then vaping 12,6mg and taking small puffs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/5/15)

Does anyone have a recipe for Indian Giver?


----------



## zadiac (17/5/15)

I'm a bit worried about that "anti caking agent". Unless we know for sure it's "vapable" I'll rather stay away from it. Anyone has any idea what that anti caking agent is made of?


----------



## johan (17/5/15)

zadiac said:


> I'm a bit worried about that "anti caking agent". Unless we know for sure it's "vapable" I'll rather stay away from it. Anyone has any idea what that anti caking agent is made of?



No idea what its made of, but even used in the home beer brewing ingredients and I'm still alive after 15+ years of using it.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (17/5/15)

johan said:


> No idea what its made of, but even used in the home beer brewing ingredients and I'm still alive after 15+ years of using it.



Problem is, things that can be eaten or drank, cannot always be inhaled.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (17/5/15)

zadiac said:


> Problem is, things that can be eaten or drank, cannot always be inhaled.



You're right, I've never tried to drank an e-juice, but was tempted at times though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## AndreFerreira (18/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> @AndreFerreira The FA Fresh Cream is not available locally, unfortunately. I've substituted it with TFA Malted Milk. Been vaping on it for a week now, have some bottles steeping too. Its an ok vape, but not quite up to par yet. Very lemony.



I made some, substituting the Marshmallow with Toasted Marshmallow, and for the fresh cream I just used more sweet cream and it tastes awesome, I havent tasted Looper but for me this is my best DIY juice so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (18/5/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> I made some, substituting the Marshmallow with Toated Marshmallow, and for the fresh cream I just used more sweet cream and it tastes awesome, I havent tasted Looper but for me this is my best DIY juice so far.


Thanks, will give your way a try with my next mix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (18/5/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> I made some, substituting the Marshmallow with Toated Marshmallow, and for the fresh cream I just used more sweet cream and it tastes awesome, I havent tasted Looper but for me this is my best DIY juice so far.



Lol, I was planning on doing the exact same thing with my mix!  I'm hopefully getting my vape mail today, so I will post thoughts when I'm done going through my new flavour collection

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## AndreFerreira (21/5/15)

There should be a DIY Juice competition at Vape Con.


----------



## free3dom (21/5/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> There should be a DIY Juice competition at Vape Con.



I don't think anyone is brave enough to judge that


----------



## Yiannaki (21/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Random tip:
> 
> If you wanted a slightly smoother and less throat-hit on the finish with your Snake Oil (as I did), add 0,5- 0,75% cheesecake.
> 
> ...



Thanks for this bud  

I have a 30ml i mixed last night, which is currently in my boot steeping

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (21/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Thanks for this bud
> 
> I have a 30ml i mixed last night, which is currently in my boot steeping



No worries.
Nice to see you mixing too


----------



## Yiannaki (21/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> No worries.
> Nice to see you mixing too


Have only just started with diy.

After several failed attempts at making my own recipe I have decided to make some tried and tested ones. I figured it would boost my confidence and teach me a few things along the way

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (21/5/15)

Yiannaki said:


> Have only just started with diy.
> 
> After several failed attempts at making my own recipe I have decided to make some tried and tested ones. I figured it would boost my confidence and teach me a few things along the way



Yes exactly.

Doing your own thing off the bat is what I've seen veterans suggest, but I was just making random juices.
When you follow a few recipes, you start to get an understanding for the flavours etc. and like you say, it builds your confidence too.

And then of coarse you can build off recipes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (21/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yes exactly.
> 
> Doing your own thing off the bat is what I've seen veterans suggest, but I was just making random juices.
> When you follow a few recipes, you start to get an understanding for the flavours etc. and like you say, it builds your confidence too.
> ...


Agreed! I started off making up recipes in my head, but I eventually hit a stage where I just couldn't think of combinations by myself, so I started looking online for recipes of juices I really liked, and started making notes of what the "big guys" were doing. Eventually I started realising which flavours work and which don't, and it just sorta started snowballing from there...

DIY is easy to learn, but tough to master... It's a never ending process of trial and error and learning from others...

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/5/15)

So my *Derailed-a-like version 2* is even better:

All TFA

Banana Ripe 1.5%
Graham Cracker 4%
Cinnamon Danish 3%
Cinnamon Sugar Cookie 10%
French Vanilla 2%

Then I added 6 drops EM
And a Milkstone sort of cream base:

Bavarian Cream 1,5%
Sweet Cream 1%
Marshmallow 1%

The last bits collectively add a cream touch, but are not strong enough percentages to change the overall flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (23/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So my *Derailed-a-like version 2* is even better:
> 
> All TFA
> 
> ...


Sounds great. How many ml did you make? Just asking to get a feel for the sweetner %.

Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## acorn (23/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Does anyone have a recipe for Indian Giver?



Agree @BumbleBee...Yes Please.... Anyone ? Also checked different clone sites, couldn't find anything close. Except one comment that stated that it is truly unique and impossible to clone. This might be a challenge to the more experienced DIY's out there.

Btw: my DIY Skyblue kit ordered and picking up first week in June, cant wait to play along with you peeps.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (23/5/15)

Raslin said:


> Sounds great. How many ml did you make? Just asking to get a feel for the sweetner %.
> 
> Sent while vaping on Okkum my Smok M80



Oh right yes, it was 30ml. So 2 drops per 10ml.


----------



## VapeSnow (23/5/15)

Anybody tried mixing with 100mg nic?


----------



## Andre (23/5/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Anybody tried mixing with 100mg nic?


I did when I had a go at DIY many months ago. No problem at all. Gave up on DIY, but still use the 100 mg to adjust nic levels in juices. Am sure most vendors use 100 mg for their jooses.


----------



## rogue zombie (24/5/15)

I still had a bit of 100mg nic that @Andre was kind enough to give me, when I needed to bump up 12 to 18mg store bought juices. Used it for my first few DIY juices.

Works well, effortlessly really.


----------



## VapeSnow (24/5/15)

Okay Thx guys. I'm looking to order a 4 liter of 100mg. Thx for the info.


----------



## free3dom (24/5/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Okay Thx guys. I'm looking to order a 4 liter of 100mg. Thx for the info.



Just be extremely careful when working with it. 100mg on you skin for a few seconds will make you feel like death, and for a few minutes will land you in hospital. It's not something to be used carelessly at all

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (24/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Just be extremely careful when working with it. 100mg on you skin for a few seconds will make you feel like death, and for a few minutes will land you in hospital. It's not something to be used carelessly at all


I think that is an urban legend, but always a good idea to work with gloves.


----------



## free3dom (24/5/15)

Andre said:


> I think that is an urban legend, but always a good idea to work with gloves.



Actually it isn't....just ask Mr @Philip Dunkley


----------



## Andre (24/5/15)

free3dom said:


> Actually it isn't....just ask Mr @Philip Dunkley


Lol, he must have super absorbent skin. What I remember from reading up is that nic really absorbs extremely slowly via one's outer skin. So, yes, if you do not wipe it off....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Philip Dunkley (24/5/15)

@Andre @free3dom Yep, I dropped a few drops on my leg unbeknown to me, stayed on there for about 20 Minutes = 1 x Trip to hospital!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/5/15)

Andre said:


> I think that is an urban legend, but always a good idea to work with gloves.


Definitely not an urban legend. I got a couple drops of 36mg on my hand while I was mixing and just wiped it away with toilet paper. 20 minutes later I had a splitting headache and was feeling nauseous, an hour later I was in bed shaking and felt like I had a massive fever. Definitely not something to take lightly.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (24/5/15)

Herewith for everybody's information and readups

http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/ershdb/emergencyresponsecard_29750028.html and...

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/002510.htm


*Home Care*

Seek immediate medical help. DO NOT make a person throw up unless told to do so by Poison Control or a health care professional.

*If the chemical is on the skin, wash with soap and lots of water for at least 15 minutes.

Symptoms

*

*Abdominal cramps*
*Agitation, restlessness, or excitement*
*Muscular twitching*
*Breathing - rapid*
*Breathing - stops*
*Burning sensation in mouth*
*Coma*
*Confusion*
*Convulsions*
*Depression*
*Difficulty breathing*
*Drooling (increased salivation)*
*Fainting*
*Headache*
*Heartbeat - pounding and rapid, followed by slow heart rate*
*High blood pressure, which then drops*
*Vomiting*
*Weakness*
PS.Mod's? Admin Please advice, @Silver ?

though relevant to this thread, cant you move this/ create information on Nicotine Poisoning - Symptoms, First Aid, treatment etc etc, think it might be helpful or even save a life.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Waheed (24/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol I actually had *Dragons Blood* steeping in the boot (since 22/4)
> 
> _*DRAGONS BLOOD
> *
> ...


Going to make this asap


----------



## VapeSnow (24/5/15)

Anybody have a nice deep fried ice cream recipe?


----------



## Philip Dunkley (24/5/15)

@Waheed Dragons blood is awesome, just some advice, bring the Dragon Fruit down to about 5-6% Max, otherwise it takes about 4 weeks to steep, with no real benefit!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/5/15)

VapeViper said:


> Herewith for everybody's information and readups
> 
> http://www.cdc.gov/niosh/ershdb/emergencyresponsecard_29750028.html and...
> 
> ...



Thanks @VapeViper , good idea!
Will get round to it at some point 
Just busy on lots of things relating to the upcoming Vapecon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/5/15)

VapeSnow said:


> Anybody have a nice deep fried ice cream recipe?


You're the third person to ask for this. Nobody seems to be coming forward with the goods, so I'm going to take a stab at it sometime. I'm thinking TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream to start with, maybe a dash of Cinnamon Sugar Cookie or Cinnamon Danish. A few drops of EM should add a dusting of powdered sugar.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Coera (24/5/15)

Anyone can help me with this...

I bought a juice from craft vapour, melon on the rocks, which is a nice melon inhale and cool exhale, nicest freshest vape ever...

Im not looking to clone that, but want to know you guys can help me, what to add and how much to add to a berry or fruity blend to get that fresh cool exhale.....?

Thanx


----------



## BumbleBee (24/5/15)

Coera said:


> Anyone can help me with this...
> 
> I bought a juice from craft vapour, melon on the rocks, which is a nice melon inhale and cool exhale, nicest freshest vape ever...
> 
> ...


Koolada, about 4 to 6 drops per 10ml should do the trick

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (24/5/15)

Coera said:


> Anyone can help me with this...
> 
> I bought a juice from craft vapour, melon on the rocks, which is a nice melon inhale and cool exhale, nicest freshest vape ever...
> 
> ...



As I understand it (but I'm no expert on menthol/koolada usage) the cool exhale is achieved by adding koolada and not menthol (menthol is responsible for the cool-ish inhale and throat hit). Just be warned that koolada is very strong so it's best to start off with a small amount (say 1%).

Probably best to wait for the menthol experts to chime in though 



BumbleBee said:


> Koolada, about 4 to 6 drops per 10ml should do the trick



Edit: What he said


----------



## Silver (25/5/15)

Hi @Coera 

I am also a fan of Melon on the Rocks from Craft Vapour

I do agree that it is Koolada that makes it cool. And i also agree that you should use it very sparingly. Too much and it gives me an irritating sensation on my throat. 

All the best


----------



## UnholyMunk (25/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> You're the third person to ask for this. Nobody seems to be coming forward with the goods, so I'm going to take a stab at it sometime. I'm thinking TFA Vanilla Bean Ice Cream to start with, maybe a dash of Cinnamon Sugar Cookie or Cinnamon Danish. A few drops of EM should add a dusting of powdered sugar.



I was thinking off the top of my head: 

Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - Around 7 %
Brown Sugar - 4%
Bavarian Cream - 2% 
Graham Cracker - 1%
Sweet Cream - 1%
Vanilla Custard - 0.5 to 1%

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (25/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Koolada, about 4 to 6 drops per 10ml should do the trick



Yip, I use 2 drops per 10ml Koolada for a nice fresh vape, without being overpowering.

@Coera for a nice melon fresh juice, I would look at a mix of Honedew Melon and Watermelon with Koolada.
I'm actually going to give that a bash sometime.


----------



## Viper_SA (25/5/15)

*@Coera, *you might like this.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I was thinking off the top of my head:
> 
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream - Around 7 %
> Brown Sugar - 4%
> ...


Awesome, will try this. But, I have no Brown Sugar.... let me see what I can chuck together


----------



## UnholyMunk (25/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Awesome, will try this. But, I have no Brown Sugar.... let me see what I can chuck together



Ummm... This is by no means a clone recipe.... this is just something I was thinking could be something similar to the Deep Fried Ice Cream. You have a vanilla Ice Cream, with a nice sweet toasty cracker flavour, and a slight bit of extra cream and custard for fullness of flavour in the mouth. If it's not a clone, it should make a delicious vape


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Ummm... This is by no means a clone recipe.... this is just something I was thinking could be something similar to the Deep Fried Ice Cream. You have a vanilla Ice Cream, with a nice sweet toasty cracker flavour, and a slight bit of extra cream and custard for fullness of flavour in the mouth. If it's not a clone, it should make a delicious vape


I figured that, nothing in your recipe screams "deep fried", but it does sound good


----------



## reijnier (25/5/15)

What's the shelflife of TFA flavors or how many flavour do you guys keep on hand


----------



## UnholyMunk (25/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I figured that, nothing in your recipe screams "deep fried", but it does sound good


Lol, if you want that "Deep Fried" effect, take the bottle and place it near a fryer for a day or 2  

Seriously though, the whole "deep fried" flavour is a mystery. This is something I touched on a while ago in another thread (or possibly this one) where in DIY, there is no maillard effect, which is what would give the batter, for the deep fried Ice Cream, it's caramelised flavour in the original dish. I don't know how they included a flavour like this in the original "Indian Giver", but I'd imagine it's a home made flavour this guy has cooked up on his own, otherwise every juice maker would have started making their own "Deep Fried Ice Cream" flavours ages ago.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Lol, if you want that "Deep Fried" effect, take the bottle and place it near a fryer for a day or 2
> 
> Seriously though, the whole "deep fried" flavour is a mystery. This is something I touched on a while ago in another thread (or possibly this one) where in DIY, there is no maillard effect, which is what would give the batter, for the deep fried Ice Cream, it's caramelised flavour in the original dish. I don't know how they included a flavour like this in the original "Indian Giver", but I'd imagine it's a home made flavour this guy has cooked up on his own, otherwise every juice maker would have started making their own "Deep Fried Ice Cream" flavours ages ago.


Hmmm, the ideas are flowing... I wonder if leaving a KFC drumstick in some PG overnight would do the trick...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So if you're looking for a *Derailed-a-like *
> 
> Credit where its due - when I bought the ingredients, I asked Melinda what percentages I should go at for a 'banana cinnamon cookie'. And I basically followed her recommendations
> 
> ...


Just mixed up some of this and it smells divine. Currently giving it a hot water bath, then will let it steep for a few days or so before doing a taste test...if my patience holds out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Just mixed up some of this and it smells divine. Currently giving it a hot water bath, then will let it steep for a few days or so before doing a taste test...if my patience holds out.


Even me! I've been vaping on @r0gue z0mbie's mix most of the day, I've never tried the original so can't give feedback on the clone part of this but I must say they its a damned fine mix. Thanks for this RZ

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Even me! I've been vaping on @r0gue z0mbie's mix most of the day, I've never tried the original so can't give feedback on the clone part of this but I must say they its a damned fine mix. Thanks for this RZ


You are not doing my patience any good


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> You are not doing my patience any good


They say that patience is a virtue, it's not, it's a skill. One that I haven't quite mastered 

I have however learned to bend it to my will. Take the cap and dripper/nozzletjie off your bottle and nuke it (the bottle of juice, not your nozzletjie) it the microwave for 7 seconds. No more or it will boil and explode (I think). I mixed my sample, waited 2 days then nuked it once. Tastes pretty good to me, just do it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Humbolt (25/5/15)

@BumbleBee you are a bad influence...so I'll try that in 2 days time & report back. I am sure I'll have a taste before that, though. The force within me is weak...
I also tried my hand at a cinnabon mix and it also smells lovely. But the proof is in the tasting so I'll post it up once I've tasted it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> @BumbleBee you are a bad influence...so I'll try that in 2 days time & report back. I am sure I'll have a taste before that, though. The force within me is weak...
> I also tried my hand at a cinnabon mix and it also smells lovely. But the proof is in the tasting so I'll post it up once I've tasted it.


Hats off to you bud, your will is stronger than mine


----------



## Mike (25/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> They say that patience is a virtue, it's not, it's a skill. One that I haven't quite mastered
> 
> I have however learned to bend it to my will. Take the cap and dripper/nozzletjie off your bottle and nuke it (the bottle of juice, not your nozzletjie) it the microwave for 7 seconds. No more or it will boil and explode (I think). I mixed my sample, waited 2 days then nuked it once. Tastes pretty good to me, just do it



Dependent on microwave strength so just exercise caution. My process is 7s in the microwave, 1 cycle in the USC then I add my nic then another cycle in the mixer. Haven't found a better way yet!

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

Mike said:


> Dependent on microwave strength so just exercise caution. My process is 7s in the microwave, 1 cycle in the USC then I add my nic then another cycle in the mixer. Haven't found a better way yet!


My microwave is 1000w, 7 seconds warms it up pretty well, doesn't get hot. I've been tempted to try 8 seconds but don't want to try my luck. During the day my bottles live in a cardboard box on a windowsill where they get about 5 hours of direct sunlight a day. The box it closed so no light gets to the bottles, it doesn't get hot in there, just nice and warm. I still need to try the slow cooker but I don't have enough glass bottles, don't want to risk plastic ones in there. 

Btw, that bottom drawer of most electric ovens gets to 70 degrees, plastic bottles are no match for 70 degrees.


----------



## Mike (25/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> My microwave is 1000w, 7 seconds warms it up pretty well, doesn't get hot. I've been tempted to try 8 seconds but don't want to try my luck. During the day my bottles live in a cardboard box on a windowsill where they get about 5 hours of direct sunlight a day. The box it closed so no light gets to the bottles, it doesn't get hot in there, just nice and warm. I still need to try the slow cooker but I don't have enough glass bottles, don't want to risk plastic ones in there.
> 
> Btw, that bottom drawer of most electric ovens gets to 70 degrees, plastic bottles are no match for 70 degrees.



Have you compared sunlight vs no sunlight? I'm surprised though, UV light generally causes nicotine to oxidise. Perhaps test it out and compare? In fact, perhaps even test it out the way I do it - heat it up before adding the nicotine, then let it rest in a dark place (I'm not too fussed about storage temp tbh) and see if you notice any change?


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

Mike said:


> Have you compared sunlight vs no sunlight? I'm surprised though, UV light generally causes nicotine to oxidise. Perhaps test it out and compare? In fact, perhaps even test it out the way I do it - heat it up before adding the nicotine, then let it rest in a dark place (I'm not too fussed about storage temp tbh) and see if you notice any change?


Yeah, that whole "store in a cool dark place" never made sense to me. A warm dark place seems like a better idea, UV light is a no-no, this includes fluorescent/CFL lighting. Gentle heating works well. I'm keen to try heating the mix up before adding nic base. I usually start my mixes by adding the nic base, pg and vg, all warmed up under warm tap water, then I add flavouring and shake the kak out of it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/5/15)

I'm just here to say this is an epic thread. To all the contributors, you guys rock, you make me want to start mixing my own heavenly joose 

Thank you, that is all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (25/5/15)

I'm really curious about this now. I don't think there's a drastic amount of UV coming off of CFLs though? Irrespective, I don't think I use enough nic to notice in my own mixes..


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

DoubleD said:


> I'm just here to say this is an epic thread. To all the contributors, you guys rock, you make me want to start mixing my own heavenly joose
> 
> Thank you, that is all


Jump in anytime bud, its awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

Mike said:


> I'm really curious about this now. I don't think there's a drastic amount of UV coming off of CFLs though? Irrespective, I don't think I use enough nic to notice in my own mixes..


If you're working with UV reactive materials CFLs radiate enough UV light to really mess you around, unless you're using the red or yellow coloured ones. I doubt it will have any serious effect on nic though. I just like to be cautious.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## DoubleD (25/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Jump in anytime bud, its awesome



Definitely will bro


----------



## rogue zombie (25/5/15)

Humbolt said:


> Just mixed up some of this and it smells divine. Currently giving it a hot water bath, then will let it steep for a few days or so before doing a taste test...if my patience holds out.



Mine also smelled great straight off the bat. But 5 days steeping, and it still was a liittle off - too 'cinnamony' and a bit rough. 10 days later its great.

Still not quite sweet enough I think.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Mine also smelled great straight off the bat. But 5 days steeping, and it still was a liittle off - too 'cinnamony' and a bit rough. 10 days later its great.
> 
> Still not quite sweet enough I think.


Made mine at 60vg. Been running it through the Lemo Drop on 0.7 ohm on a mech. I get the banana straight away, the cinnamon is in the background. I found it pleasantly smooth, solid but not harsh TH at 12mg. I find it sweet, but not overbearing. Loving it man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (25/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Made mine at 60vg. Been running it through the Lemo Drop on 0.7 ohm on a mech. I get the banana straight away, the cinnamon is in the background. I found it pleasantly smooth, solid but not harsh TH at 12mg. I find it sweet, but not overbearing. Loving it man!



Glad to hear


----------



## Humbolt (26/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Mine also smelled great straight off the bat. But 5 days steeping, and it still was a liittle off - too 'cinnamony' and a bit rough. 10 days later its great.
> 
> Still not quite sweet enough I think.


Thats quite a long time to wait. I don't mind the cinnamon at all. I think I would actually prefer it to be a touch more cinnamon that banana.


----------



## UnholyMunk (26/5/15)

AndreFerreira said:


> Looper Clone
> 
> TFA Fruit Circles 7%
> FA Fresh Cream 3%
> ...



I gave this a go, with VM cream and Toasted marshmallow, and it's one of the best juices I've made! It's well worth making if you have the ingredients! 

I'd personally drop the Fruit Circles by a percent and up the berry crunch by a percent or maybe even 2. Otherwise it's a great vape.

I made this with a 60/40 vg/pg mix and dripped it on a Plume Veil at 0.5 ohms... it was delicious

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (26/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I gave this a go, with VM cream and Toasted marshmallow, and it's one of the best juices I've made! It's well worth making if you have the ingredients!
> 
> I'd personally drop the Fruit Circles by a percent and up the berry crunch by a percent or maybe even 2. Otherwise it's a great vape.
> 
> I made this with a 60/40 vg/pg mix and dripped it on a Plume Veil at 0.5 ohms... it was delicious


Made this one at 70/30 and fruit circles is way too strong, I'm gonna halve it for my next mix. All I can taste is lemon.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (26/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Made this one at 70/30 and fruit circles is way too strong, I'm gonna halve it for my next mix. All I can taste is lemon.


Indeed, the lemon in the fruit circles is strong. Let me know how it tastes with halving the Fruit Circles please!

I'm gonna be making my next batch tonight, so I'll report back on what it's like with a 1% drop in the FC, but a 2% jump in the berry crunch

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neil (26/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Indeed, the lemon in the fruit circles is strong. Let me know how it tastes with halving the Fruit Circles please!
> 
> I'm gonna be making my next batch tonight, so I'll report back on what it's like with a 1% drop in the FC, but a 2% jump in the berry crunch


 Yay! Cannot wait buddy. I'll be your tester again!


----------



## Cobus Walters (26/5/15)

Guys i decided to go DIY, will need some tricks and tips though...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (26/5/15)

Cobus Walters said:


> Guys i decided to go DIY, will need some tricks and tips though...


Welcome to the club! I've been doing DIY for a few months now and am still trying to learn the tricks of the trade myself  (I think most of us are in this thread) 

Good luck in your adventures


----------



## rogue zombie (26/5/15)

@UnholyMunk @Gambit 
Okay, so drop the fruit circles down, up the berry crunch.... and if I have TFA Whipped Cream? Leave it the same as FA maybe


----------



## Riaz (26/5/15)

Coera said:


> Anyone can help me with this...
> 
> I bought a juice from craft vapour, melon on the rocks, which is a nice melon inhale and cool exhale, nicest freshest vape ever...
> 
> ...


I would suggest adding some menthol concentrate.

Not too much though, or you will loose the current flavors.

I normally add about 10 drops of menthol concentrate to 30ml of juice (you can always adjust and add more- rather too little than too much)


----------



## UnholyMunk (26/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> @UnholyMunk @Gambit
> Okay, so drop the fruit circles down, up the berry crunch.... and if I have TFA Whipped Cream? Leave it the same as FA maybe


Yeah, if you have TFA whipped cream (you lucky b@stard!) I'd just leave it the same on the first batch, and adjust from there.  You're gonna love it dude! @Neil and I just dripped 10ml in a few vape sessions, it was even better today than yesterday! 1+ week of steeping is a MUST, and I'm thinking a 12-24 hour airing might not hurt either, as it will help mellow out the lemon even more!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (26/5/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Yeah, if you have TFA whipped cream (you lucky b@stard!) I'd just leave it the same on the first batch, and adjust from there.  You're gonna love it dude! @Neil and I just dripped 10ml in a few vape sessions, it was even better today than yesterday! 1+ week of steeping is a MUST, and I'm thinking a 12-24 hour airing might not hurt either, as it will help mellow out the lemon even more!



Awesome 

It will the first breakfast cereal I vape, so looking forward to it.


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/15)

I've been playing with a Choc mint recipe that is pretty damn near very close to similar to Atomic Grasshopper. Anyone interested?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Waheebh (31/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been playing with a Choc mint recipe that is pretty damn near very close to similar to Atomic Grasshopper. Anyone interested?


Yes let's have it!


----------



## acorn (31/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been playing with a Choc mint recipe that is pretty damn near very close to similar to Atomic Grasshopper. Anyone interested?


Please pray tell!!  I don't think anyone is interested, I think EVERYONE is interested. Getting my Skyblue DIY kit next week, you may just make me change/add to my shopping list.


----------



## Waheed (31/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been playing with a Choc mint recipe that is pretty damn near very close to similar to Atomic Grasshopper. Anyone interested?


Always interested


----------



## Waheebh (31/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I've been playing with a Choc mint recipe that is pretty damn near very close to similar to Atomic Grasshopper. Anyone interested?


Been trying to get my choc mint recipe right for a while now, any ideas would be appreciated

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/5/15)

*Choc Mint Ice Cream*

Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 7%
Creme de Menthe 5%
Double Chocolate 7%
Koolada 1,5%

I made this at 60VG, just Shake and Vape

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> *Choc Mint Ice Cream*
> 
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 7%
> Creme de Menthe 5%
> ...



Ah thanks so much man!

I've tried to get that Bowdens Mate wannabee recipe down so often and failed, that I thought I was never going to get a good choc mint juice going.

This sounds sweeeeet!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (31/5/15)

BumbleBee said:


> *Choc Mint Ice Cream*
> 
> Vanilla Bean Ice Cream 7%
> Creme de Menthe 5%
> ...


Mixed this up this eve thanks man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/5/15)

Also found this on Reddit.
You know VaporTrails, they have a retail outlet and disclosed these recipes after discontinuing them because they contained acetoin:

*French Toast*


10% Waffle (TFA)
4% Vanilla Swirl (TFA)
4% Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Capella)
*Bananaberry Milkshake*


10% Banana Cream (TFA)
8% Strawberry ripe (TFA)
3% Sweet Cream (TFA)
1% Dairy (TFA)
*Kool Beans!*


2 *drops* Caramel Cappuccino (TFA)
3% Vanilla Swirl (TFA)
3% Sweet Cream (TFA)
2% Caramel Candy (TFA)
3 *drops* per 10 ml Koolada
*Goldilocks*


7% Banana Cream (TFA)
5% Bananas Foster (TFA)
5% Banana Nut Bread (TFA)
1% Banana ripe (TFA)
*Ciggy Marley*


7% Banana Cream (TFA)
2% Coconut (Capella)
1% Banana ripe (TFA)
8 *drops* per 10 ml Tobacco Absolute (aged and diluted at 1% in PG)
2 *drops* per 10 ml M-Type (aged and diluted at about 1% in PG)

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (31/5/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Also found this on Reddit.
> You know VaporTrails, they have a retail outlet and disclosed these recipes after discontinuing them because they contained acetoin:
> 
> *French Toast*
> ...


Great find thanks man!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/5/15)

Gambit said:


> Great find thanks man!



No bother.

I've noticed there's PLENTY U.S retailers active on the DIY sub Reddit.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cam (1/6/15)

quick question all. i see some recipes with in excess of 22% flavor. i know any time i go over 15% i end up with a very chemical aftertaste, no matter how long i do the croc pot dance for. am i missing something?


----------



## Matt (1/6/15)

cam said:


> quick question all. i see some recipes with in excess of 22% flavor. i know any time i go over 15% i end up with a very chemical aftertaste, no matter how long i do the croc pot dance for. am i missing something?



For me it all depens on the flavours used and what combi you make with those flavours.


----------



## free3dom (1/6/15)

cam said:


> quick question all. i see some recipes with in excess of 22% flavor. i know any time i go over 15% i end up with a very chemical aftertaste, no matter how long i do the croc pot dance for. am i missing something?



As @Matt said, it depends a great deal on which particular flavours you are using. Also, in these cases EM/Smooth helps out a lot to take the edge off those harsher flavours. And finally, and most importantly....you can't bullshit time - no amount of "quick steeping methods" are going to give you the same result as some good old fashioned "leave it to stand for 2-4 weeks"


----------



## rogue zombie (5/6/15)

So I made the Looper clone as follows:

Looper Clone

TFA Fruit Circles 5%
TFA Whipped Cream 3%
TFA Berry Crunch 4%
TFA Bavarian Cream 2%
TFA Marshmallow 2%
TFA Sweet Cream 1.5%

It is stunning. I will drop the circles more, and push the berry up next time, because Looper leans more to berry than fruit circles.

But its a really great DIY juice that will impress anyone who tries it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (6/6/15)

cam said:


> quick question all. i see some recipes with in excess of 22% flavor. i know any time i go over 15% i end up with a very chemical aftertaste, no matter how long i do the croc pot dance for. am i missing something?



Hi @cam 
When you get a chance, please upload a cool avatar pic for yourself


----------



## rogue zombie (7/6/15)

The original Frankenvape clone called for FA Kiwi. So since we only have the TFA Kiwi, I decided to give it a little jazzing up:

*Inspired by the Frankenvape clone*

6% Kiwi (TFA)
2% Pear (TFA)
5% Marshmallow (TFA)
4% Whipped Cream (TFA)
2% French Vanilla (TFA)
1% Sour (TFA)

The result is bloody nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The original Frankenvape clone called for FA Kiwi. So since we only have the TFA Kiwi, I decided to give it a little jazzing up:
> 
> *Inspired by the Frankenvape clone*
> 
> ...


I really need to get me some Kiwi

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/15)

I use kiwi in a lot of recipes. If it needs "something", I chuck in kiwi

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## rogue zombie (7/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> I use kiwi in a lot of recipes. If it needs "something", I chuck in kiwi



I'm sure you could drop the Vanilla since you dont dig it, in this recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (7/6/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I really need to get me some Kiwi





r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm sure you could drop the Vanilla since you dont dig it, in this recipe.



Funny story @r0gue z0mbie, I got two 10ml samples from a buddy at work. Gollum's Apple by @KieranD and Madrina by Suicide Bunny. If all their juices taste like that, I honestly don't know what the fuss about SB is all about. I was sceptical about the Gollum's Apple, seeing as I have never like vanilla and dessert vapes. WOW! That Gollum's Apple kicks ass. Loved it. So far, in my limited exposure to local juice, that is the best I have had locally, and amonst the top 5 internationally. Was surprised to read that there is vanilla in there..... and butterscotch I believe. Maybe my taste is adjusting or I was way too low on the vanilla percentages I used. Don't think I ever went over 4% with any of the vanilla's. Lately, it's pear I can't stand, which makes my Bipolar Snake Oil obsolete

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (7/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> Funny story @r0gue z0mbie, I got two 10ml samples from a buddy at work. Gollum's Apple by @KieranD and Madrina by Suicide Bunny. If all their juices taste like that, I honestly don't know what the fuss about SB is all about. I was sceptical about the Gollum's Apple, seeing as I have never like vanilla and dessert vapes. WOW! That Gollum's Apple kicks ass. Loved it. So far, in my limited exposure to local juice, that is the best I have had locally, and amonst the top 5 internationally. Was surprised to read that there is vanilla in there..... and butterscotch I believe. Maybe my taste is adjusting or I was way too low on the vanilla percentages I used. Don't think I ever went over 4% with any of the vanilla's. Lately, it's pear I can't stand, which makes my Bipolar Snake Oil obsolete



Well, in this recipe, you wont even know the Vanilla is there. I use French Vanilla extensively because, like marshmallow and bavarian cream, its a nice "rounding off" flavour. And the smeill is gorgeous. I often get non-vapers saying "wow, whats that".

Kieran (Project X) has amazing recipes and deserves to sell. Honestly, I would buy quite a few of their juices before paying double that and more for "premium" juices.


----------



## UnholyMunk (8/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> So after 3 days of steeping, this is smelling NOTHING like the ingredients that are put in. I don't know if it's good or bad, but I'm getting some very "ginger nut" smells coming from the bottle every time I open it.
> 
> I've never tried the original, so can anyone advise how this is supposed to smell and taste?


I vaped this clone I made last week while I was sick...

I was impressed, but I seriously think it needs tweaking! The Cinnamon Danish needs to drop in percentage, or perhaps the RY4 needs to come out. Drop the Sucralose, as it's just too damn sweet as it is. I can see what the recipe is trying to achieve, but it's failing miserably, imo.

The Original clone (hahaha):
RY4 Double (TFA) @5%

Butterscotch (FW) @5%

Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap) @5%

Sucralose to taste (I used 2 drops per 10ml, or .175%.)

My Version:
RY4 Double (TFA) @7%

VM Caramel @5%

Cinnamon Danish Swirl (Cap) @4%

If you want more nutty-ness, add a drop of Acetyl Pyrazine to every 15ml of liquid.

This is a good juice, and could easily become an ADV for me, if I can balance out the nutty-ness with the cinnamon properly.


----------



## Matt (8/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I'm wanting to try this, but with whipped cream instead of malted milk.
> 
> I also reckon I will drop the fruit circles part down a bit and add in some rice crunch. I'm not too phased if it tastes like Looper or not, it just sounds like it could be a nice breakfast vape.



How did it go with the malted milk in the looper clone?


----------



## Matt (8/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So I made the Looper clone as follows:
> 
> Looper Clone
> 
> ...



Sorry only saw this now that you made it with whipped cream instead. 
What % would you recommend to drop the fruit circles and up the berry?


----------



## rogue zombie (8/6/15)

Matt said:


> Sorry only saw this now that you made it with whipped cream instead.
> What % would you recommend to drop the fruit circles and up the berry?



My next batch I'll probably go Fruit Circles 3% and Berry Crunch 6 or 7%.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/6/15)

Ooh ooh, Skyblue got Blueberry Extra and Pomegranate...

Ta dah, *Space Jam Adromeda* clone. The ratings are pretty high on Kritikalmass of this being a good clone:

4% Vanillin
8% Blueberry Extra
3% Pomegranate
So if anyone will take a guess as to what percentage we can use French Vanilla to sub the Vanillin out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WHITELABEL (8/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ooh ooh, Skyblue got Blueberry Extra and Pomegranate...
> 
> Ta dah, *Space Jam Adromeda* clone. The ratings are pretty high on Kritikalmass of this being a good clone:
> 
> ...


Nice spot man, gonna have to grab these flavours. I'm thinking I'm gonna use vanilla swirl at same percentage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (8/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ooh ooh, Skyblue got Blueberry Extra and Pomegranate...
> 
> Ta dah, *Space Jam Adromeda* clone. The ratings are pretty high on Kritikalmass of this being a good clone:
> 
> ...



Vanillin is supposedly very sweet and creamy, so my guess would be that either Vanilla Swirl or Vanilla Bean Ice Cream would be a better substitute

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (8/6/15)

Gambit said:


> Nice spot man, gonna have to grab these flavours. I'm thinking I'm gonna use vanilla swirl at same percentage.





free3dom said:


> Vanillin is supposedly very sweet and creamy, so my guess would be that either Vanilla Swirl or Vanilla Bean Ice Cream would be a better substitute



Ah, thanks guys. I have both so I will try one of each, and see which is better.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (9/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah, thanks guys. I have both so I will try one of each, and see which is better.



Awesome! And be sure to share which one came out on top

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (9/6/15)

In my ongoing search for the perfect ADV, I have stumbled on one for my sister and sister-in-law. 

During the 70s, both of these teenage smokers used a combination of Beechies musk chewing gum and B&H. The chewing gum was supposed to hide the smell of the cigarettes and, over time, one required the other (Pavlov was right). I made two batches up for them and it has managed to appeal both to their nicotine habit and their nostalgia. I have stumbled across their ADV - neither has touched anything since. 

Personally I find it too much, but maybe it would appeal to anyone who had the same Beechies fixation. And they insist the musk be at 4%!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/6/15)

This is a very, very nice juice:*

Space Jam Adromeda clone. *

4% Vanilla Swirl

8% Blueberry Extra
3% Pomegranate

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (16/6/15)

Damn you. How are those two new ones?


----------



## rogue zombie (16/6/15)

Mike said:


> Damn you. How are those two new ones?



What do you mean, two new flavours at Skyblue?
Because yes, they recently added pomegranate and blueberry extra.


This is the only thing I've made with them so far, so dont know about them on their own

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/6/15)

The TFA Blueberry Extra and Pomegranate Deluxe flavours are awesome!

Pom on it's own surprised me, a nice sweet rich flavour, unlike the real thing which I find pretty tasteless.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Riaz (18/6/15)

A question to all the DIY'ers. 

What is the best way to store nicotine? Not talking about the bottle that you using now, but lets say you bought additional stock and will probably only be using it in a couple of months time.

Someone said in the fridge, others say cool dark place.


----------



## Smoke187 (18/6/15)

Riaz said:


> A question to all the DIY'ers.
> 
> What is the best way to store nicotine? Not talking about the bottle that you using now, but lets say you bought additional stock and will probably only be using it in a couple of months time.
> 
> Someone said in the fridge, others say cool dark place.


best is to keep it in the fridge, otherwise a cool dark corner.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Matt (18/6/15)

@Riaz

https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/long-term-storage-of-concentrated-nic.84321/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Adam_G (19/6/15)

Hi guys

Anyone know a recipe/clone for dewberry cream by kilo?

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## WHITELABEL (19/6/15)

So many awesome FA flavours. Wish someone would sell these locally.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Adam_G (19/6/15)

VapeViper said:


> Found this on reddit...
> 
> * Honeydew Melon (CAP) 8%
> * Melon Cantalope (FA) 2%
> ...


Yea I also found that on reddit but dewberry has berries so I think the melon makes it totally different

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## acorn (19/6/15)

Adam_G said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Anyone know a recipe/clone for dewberry cream by kilo?
> 
> Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


Found this...

http://www.reddit.com/r/DIY_eJuice/comments/2yue7t/looking_for_a_honeydew_cream_recipe/ ***edit** Sorry accidentally deleted previous post, maybe this will help to start of and then playing wit CAP Blackberry,TFA Rassberry,TFA Blueberry, Boysenberry and even Promegranate etc.


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/15)

Gambit said:


> So many awesome FA flavours. Wish someone would sell these locally.



A little birdie told me one of our vendors may be selling FA by end of July....

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> A little birdie told me one of our vendors may be selling FA by end of July....



Reheeheeealy!

Nice, that opens up a whole new ball game.

I noticed on Reddit, that while TFA is obviously very popular, there are a bunch of FA flavours that are preferred in the same flavours - like Kiwi. Apperently FA Kiwi is way better.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA (19/6/15)

That would be awesome.... I love my KIWI, lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Adam_G (19/6/15)

I think I know who it is 

Sent from my D6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (19/6/15)

Well can you guys tell this "birdy" we want:

Fiji Apple
Meringue
Yellow Cake
Kiwi
Fresh Cream

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/6/15)

I go away for a week and come back to this awesome news!  Maybe I should go away more often 

In all seriousness, if the "birdy" is right, I'll be a happy man! 

Now to see if we can find another "birdy" who's willing to bring in some LorAnn for us


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> I go away for a week and come back to this awesome news!  Maybe I should go away more often
> 
> In all seriousness, if the "birdy" is right, I'll be a happy man!
> 
> Now to see if we can find another "birdy" who's willing to bring in some LorAnn for us



I know such a birdy...but it's still a while to go for LorAnn

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I know such a birdy...but it's still a while to go for LorAnn



Yes! I don't mind waiting, as long as I know it's gonna get here eventually.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/6/15)

Ag LoRann, I only really want their Banana Cream for the Nana clone.
FA however, have a lot of very popular flavours. So I'm reaaallly keen on them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ag LoRann, I only really want their Banana Cream for the Nana clone.
> FA however, have a lot of very popular flavours. So I'm reaaallly keen on them.


The only FA flavour I've heard of is RY4 Nutzilla.... If you're a fan of nutty ry4's then this one is for you apparently

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> The only FA flavour I've heard of is RY4 Nutzilla.... If you're a fan of nutty ry4's then this one is for you apparently



I've mostly seen folks on Reddit using various FA in their own recipes. Certain flavours pop up frequently. Apparently it's very good stuff.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

For me these are the FA flavours I really want 

Should also make DIY much more accessible for first timers, as they can just add a recommended percentage and have an amazing juice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/6/15)

free3dom said:


> For me these are the FA flavours I really want
> 
> Should also make DIY much more accessible for first timers, as they can just add a recommended percentage and have an amazing juice



Nice! This is very similar to what Mount Baker Vapor does.... Most of their concentrates are pre-mixed concentrates where you just add 20 to 22% of the pre-mix concentrate flavour to your own base and there you have it! 

I really like this idea, and I think more vendors should have this option.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Nice! This is very similar to what Mount Baker Vapor does.... Most of their concentrates are pre-mixed concentrates where you just add 20 to 22% of the pre-mix concentrate flavour to your own base and there you have it!
> 
> I really like this idea, and I think more vendors should have this option.



Oh cool, I didn't know MBV did this as well - and they've got some interesting ones as well 

I also think that these should be more common and we definitely need some available locally. It's much easier to recommend that to someone interested in DIY instead of giving them a recipe and they have to go buy 5 flavours to get started

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (22/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well can you guys tell this "birdy" we want:
> 
> Fiji Apple
> Meringue
> ...


These flavours exactly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/6/15)

free3dom said:


> Oh cool, I didn't know MBV did this as well - and they've got some interesting ones as well
> 
> I also think that these should be more common and we definitely need some available locally. It's much easier to recommend that to someone interested in DIY instead of giving them a recipe and they have to go buy 5 flavours to get started


Agreed! I know so many people who are interested in the idea of DIY, but are just too overwhelmed by the choice that you have. I think something like this will help you take the steps needed to get comfortable with DIY, before you really get into the meat and bones of making your OWN juices which are truely unique. 

Also, this will help lazy farts like myself who wanna save cash, have a good vape, but don't feel like messing around with 50+ concentrate flavours all the time.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## yuganp (22/6/15)

There are a few ejuice suppliers that provide premixed concentrates like t-juice, pink spot and mom & pops. Was thinking of ordering some of these as they fit my flavour profile.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (22/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Agreed! I know so many people who are interested in the idea of DIY, but are just too overwhelmed by the choice that you have. I think something like this will help you take the steps needed to get comfortable with DIY, before you really get into the meat and bones of making your OWN juices which are truely unique.
> 
> Also, this will help lazy farts like myself who wanna save cash, have a good vape, but don't feel like messing around with 50+ concentrate flavours all the time.



I'm with you on that last bit too. While I mostly enjoy throwing shit together and experimenting, I would like to have a nice "fallback" that tastes good and can be mixed up in a flash - like fast food

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## rogue zombie (22/6/15)

free3dom said:


> I'm with you on that last bit too. While I mostly enjoy throwing shit together and experimenting, I would like to have a nice "fallback" that tastes good and can be mixed up in a flash - like fast food



Ye me too. I would never give up on totally custom juices - after all you are tailoring to your palette specifically. But a few premixes to add would be great.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## UnholyMunk (22/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ye me too. I would never give up on totally custom juices - after all you are tailoring to your palette specifically. But a few premixes to add would be great.



Indeed. I can see a MASSIVE gap in the market that needs filling

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (24/6/15)

Some feedback... I'm vaping this and I think its fanastic. Wouln't call it a 1:1 clone, but it is along the lines and it tastes great. But that's if you like the real thing - the Apricot Custard is not a usual tasting flavour.
*
BOUND BY THE CROWN - KING'S CROWN*
(CAP) Apricot 5%
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 10%

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Some feedback... I'm vaping this and I think its fanastic. Wouln't call it a 1:1 clone, but it is along the lines and it tastes great. But that's if you like the real thing - the Apricot Custard is not a usual tasting flavour.
> *
> BOUND BY THE CROWN - KING'S CROWN*
> (CAP) Apricot 5%
> Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) 10%


Yep pretty tasty, not very close to the original, but maybe a good starting point.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/6/15)

Gambit said:


> Yep pretty tasty, not very close to the original, but maybe a good starting point.



I read of someone adding Peach (because it's supposed to be stone fruitS), and it threw it off more.


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I read of someone adding Peach (because it's supposed to be stone fruitS), and it threw it off more.


It's been ages since I had the original, but I remember it being creamy too. This was one of my favourite juices when i first started vaping. I would love to get something similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (24/6/15)

This is what I love about clone recipes - the chances of a 1:1 clone are dismal, BUT the chances of you ending up with a great tasting juice are good.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## WHITELABEL (24/6/15)

Yep I think you may be right man, they're one of the juice makers with their own in-house flavours too if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/6/15)

I got bored with this pretty quickly...
*
Space Jam Adromeda clone. *

4% Vanilla Swirl

8% Blueberry Extra
3% Pomegranate
So I added 2% Menthol (10% dilute) and 1% Koolada, and I actually preffer it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/15)

@r0gue z0mbie I mixed up the one you modified from the Frankevape Clone and it's a very decent vape, thanks for sharing bro. Thinking of trying that base with a few other fruits as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Patrick (28/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> I got bored with this pretty quickly...
> *
> Space Jam Adromeda clone. *
> 
> ...


Yup, I'm busy doing the same thing at this moment. Any ideas for TFA Watermelon Candy.?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (28/6/15)

Viper_SA said:


> @r0gue z0mbie I mixed up the one you modified from the Frankevape Clone and it's a very decent vape, thanks for sharing bro. Thinking of trying that base with a few other fruits as well.



Glad you liked it 



Patrick said:


> Yup, I'm busy doing the same thing at this moment. Any ideas for TFA Watermelon Candy.?



The only thing I've done with Watermelon Candy:

10% Watermelon Candy
4% Grape Candy 
2% Strawberry Ripe
3% Peppermint
1% Sour
1% Ethyl Maltol
1% Koolada

It's nice, but not amazing.


----------



## Patrick (28/6/15)

Thanks, the watermelon is heavy on the nose. Wasn't sure how it would turn out. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Viper_SA (28/6/15)

The TFA watermelon I have is very very week.


----------



## Waheed (28/6/15)

I agree with @r0gue z0mbie. All the combinations I have tried with watermelon candy have been just nice. I like it most on its own sometimes with koolada sometimes without


----------



## rogue zombie (28/6/15)

The melons that I really like are Cantoloupe and Honeydew. Both really nice.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike (28/6/15)

I've tried 3 different watermelons and haven't yet been happy with any of them.


----------



## Delaray69 (28/6/15)

Hi all

Does anyone perhaps have a recipe to make sterry stumpie bubblegum juice?


----------



## rogue zombie (28/6/15)

Delaray69 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Does anyone perhaps have a recipe to make sterry stumpie bubblegum juice?



Never made it, but I would assume Bubblegum, Vanilla Bean Ice Cream and Milk. No idea on percentages though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (29/6/15)

So apparently VAPOR TRAILS former retail juice - Bananaberry Milkshake - is very good. I posted the recipe earlier, and am going to mix it up this week.

*Bananaberry Milkshake*

10% Banana Cream (TFA)
8% Strawberry ripe (TFA)
3% Sweet Cream (TFA)
1% Dairy (TFA)

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (29/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So apparently VAPOR TRAILS former retail juice - Bananaberry Milkshake - is very good. I posted the recipe earlier, and am going to mix it up this week.
> 
> *Bananaberry Milkshake*
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the recipe (once again)  I need to get my hands on TFA Dairy, but until then, do you think 1% Bav Cream could be a substitute?


----------



## rogue zombie (29/6/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Awesome! Thanks for the recipe (once again)  I need to get my hands on TFA Dairy, but until then, do you think 1% Bav Cream could be a substitute?



I don't see why not. I actually think that could be very nice - add some more body to it.
I'm going to substitute the Dairy with Whipped Cream.


----------



## rogue zombie (30/6/15)

Another US retailer - Gremlin Juice - has very kindly shared a recipe on Reddit:
*
Gremlin Juice Thrashberry*

The flavor base

Harvest Berry - Capella - 33%
Strawberry (Ripe) - Flavor Apprentice - 33%
Boysenberry - Flavor West - 17%
Toasted Marshmallow - Flavor Apprentice - 17%

Gremlin Juice recipe uses 20% flavoring.

We don't have Boysenberry Flavour West, but I'm sure you could quite easily substitute with another berry.


----------



## Waheed (30/6/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Another US retailer - Gremlin Juice - has very kindly shared a recipe on Reddit:
> *
> Gremlin Juice Thrashberry*
> 
> ...


Berry nice!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Viper_SA (1/7/15)

Not quite there yet, but getting close. My take on Gollum's Apple by E-liquid Project

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Average vapor Joe (6/7/15)

Guys. Just a question. A lot of these recipes are above 15% of flavoring. From what I've tried before this usually creates a very concentrated chemical like taste. How come the %ages are so high?


----------



## UnholyMunk (6/7/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Guys. Just a question. A lot of these recipes are above 15% of flavoring. From what I've tried before this usually creates a very concentrated chemical like taste. How come the %ages are so high?


I've only gotten chemically tastes off certain flavours, but in general 15 to 20 percent with mixes taste fine to me... I guess it's just personal preference.


----------



## Mike (6/7/15)

Turns out Suicide Bunny's Mother's Milk is a combination of Cappella's sweet strawberry Cappella's Vanilla Custard (V1) Cappella's Graham Cracker and 60/40.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/7/15)

Made his version of *Unicorn Milk* off that French Site:

*All TFA*

Strawberry Ripe 10%
Cheesecake Graham Cracker 5%
Sweet Cream 3%
Bavarian Cream 3%
Vanilla Custard 2%

Bloody proper nice!

Good after 2 weeks, 3 would be better.

_Merci Le DIY Pour Les Nuls_

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (16/7/15)

@r0gue z0mbie , looks promising, was planning my Cherry Tobacco for the weekend, and just might give this one a go aswell.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (16/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Made his version of *Unicorn Milk* off that French Site:
> 
> *All TFA*
> 
> ...


Sounds good rogue zombie - thanks I'll give it a go.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (17/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Made his version of *Unicorn Milk* off that French Site:



Thanks so much for this site! I've been looking for some of the recipes listed here for so damn long!  Now I just need to brush up on my French skills! 

Merci beaucoup!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/7/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Thanks so much for this site! I've been looking for some of the recipes listed here for so damn long!  Now I just need to brush up on my French skills!
> 
> Merci beaucoup!



Lol

Its a really cool site. They've collected clone recipes from all over the net. So a nice central place to find a bunch of them.


----------



## UnholyMunk (17/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Lol
> 
> Its a really cool site. They've collected clone recipes from all over the net. So a nice central place to find a bunch of them.



Indeed, I see my Jimmy the Juice Man Creme Brule clone recipe made it on the site as well...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/7/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Indeed, I see my Jimmy the Juice Man Creme Brule clone recipe made it on the site as well...



Yip, you're internet famous now 

I even saw the recipe being discussed on Reddit, folks trying to work out what VM was.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (17/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Yip, you're internet famous now
> 
> I even saw the recipe being discussed on Reddit, folks trying to work out what VM was.


Hahahahahaha! I can see vm getting a sudden influx of international orders!  should have organised some sorta endorsement deal before posting that recipe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## method1 (27/7/15)

anyone tried a cuttwood boss reserve clone?


----------



## rogue zombie (29/7/15)

Right, so I need to correct something. 

I learned today that the 10% Strawberry is supposed to be normal TFA Strawberry, which I can understand now actually.

So, if you did make this with Strawberry Ripe, I would recommend adding another 2% (roughly 12 drops) to elevate the Strawberry a bit. The Ripe is not as strong as the normal Strawberry.



r0gue z0mbie said:


> Made his version of *Unicorn Milk* off that French Site:
> 
> *All TFA*
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (29/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Right, so I need to correct something.
> 
> I learned today that the 10% Strawberry is supposed to be normal TFA Strawberry, which I can understand now actually.
> 
> So, if you did make this with Strawberry Ripe, I would recommend adding another 2% (roughly 12 drops) to elevate the Strawberry a bit. The Ripe is not as strong as the normal Strawberry.



Tried my hand at this with a slight modification, hasn't had time to steep but still rather nice imo:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/212220/Uniprawn+Milk

Next time I'll add a bit of extra strawberry.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (29/7/15)

method1 said:


> Tried my hand at this with a slight modification, hasn't had time to steep but still rather nice imo:
> 
> http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/212220/Uniprawn+Milk
> 
> Next time I'll add a bit extra strawberry.


That should be nice to.

Don't get me wrong, it's very nice at 10%, but with all the creams it's a bid subdued. I thought it was supposed to be like that, but I welcome a wee bit more Strawberry.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Melinda (30/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Right, so I need to correct something.
> 
> I learned today that the 10% Strawberry is supposed to be normal TFA Strawberry, which I can understand now actually.
> 
> So, if you did make this with Strawberry Ripe, I would recommend adding another 2% (roughly 12 drops) to elevate the Strawberry a bit. The Ripe is not as strong as the normal Strawberry.



@r0gue z0mbie I have TFA Strawberry here do you want me to bring you a bottle to the MvC meet on Sunday, I do believe you are going?

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## UnholyMunk (30/7/15)

Melinda said:


> @r0gue z0mbie I have TFA Strawberry here do you want me to bring you a bottle to the MvC meet on Sunday, I do believe you are going?


Eish... how's that for awesome?!? I wish I lived in Joburg sometimes... and then I remember the ever lingering burnt rubber smell and traffic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (30/7/15)

Melinda said:


> @r0gue z0mbie I have TFA Strawberry here do you want me to bring you a bottle to the MvC meet on Sunday, I do believe you are going?



Thank you, but I'm actually coming to you today to collect my other goodies


----------



## Melinda (30/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thank you, but I'm actually coming to you today to collect my other goodies




So I just placed a face with a forum name !!!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike (30/7/15)

Every time


----------



## rogue zombie (30/7/15)

Melinda said:


> So I just placed a face with a forum name !!!


Lol ya I should've just used my actual name when I joined

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (1/8/15)

Wow, this definitely is better with the normal TFA Strawberry. Thank you @Melinda!
Mixed a 5ml tester with no nic to see, shook the nonsense out of it.... really nice.

*All TFA*

Strawberry 10%
Cheesecake Graham Cracker 5%
Sweet Cream 3%
Bavarian Cream 3%
Vanilla Custard 2%

However, I've also read of people splitting the strawberry, to get the best of both. So I'm also going to try 6% Strawberry and 4% Strawberry Ripe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (1/8/15)

@r0gue z0mbie so how's nana cream?  I've not had a chance to mix any yet  Finished off my jackfruit this morning


----------



## rogue zombie (1/8/15)

Mike said:


> @r0gue z0mbie so how's nana cream?  I've not had a chance to mix any yet  Finished off my jackfruit this morning


Aw that's a sure bet, so I mixed up 50ml with nic so haven't tried yet.

But I think it only needs a week, so I'll keep you posted

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Melinda (1/8/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Wow, this definitely is better with the normal TFA Strawberry. Thank you @Melinda!
> Mixed a 5ml tester with no nic to see, shook the nonsense out of it.... really nice.
> 
> *All TFA*
> ...



You are very welcome!


----------



## reijnier (1/8/15)

Can I freeze diy flavouring or would it affect the taste want to store it a while


----------



## Waheed (1/8/15)

reijnier said:


> Can I freeze diy flavouring or would it affect the taste want to store it a while


I'm by no means an expert but I think you can freeze it. As long as you make sure to mix thoroughly when thawing

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (2/8/15)

Anyone know if there is a recipe for the glas pebbles? That stuff is amazing. Also... Can anyone compare it to looper I haven't tried looper personally


----------



## method1 (25/9/15)

Anyone tried this grand reserve clone yet?

Hazel Grove (Hazelnut) 2% FA
Hazelnut V2 2% CAP
Pralines and Cream 2% CAP
Dulce de Leche 2% TFA
Fresh Cream 1% FA
Dark Bean (Coffee Espresso) 0.5% FA
Irish Cream 0.5% FA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (25/9/15)

method1 said:


> Anyone tried this grand reserve clone yet?
> 
> Hazel Grove (Hazelnut) 2% FA
> Hazelnut V2 2% CAP
> ...



That sounds good to me. I haven't ventured into Hazelnut because I have such a strong aversion to peanut butter vapes, but damn this sounds yum.


----------



## method1 (25/9/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> That sounds good to me. I haven't ventured into Hazelnut because I have such a strong aversion to peanut butter vapes, but damn this sounds yum.



That it does, I'm missing a couple of key ingredients though ;-(


----------



## BumbleBee (26/9/15)

method1 said:


> Anyone tried this grand reserve clone yet?
> 
> Hazel Grove (Hazelnut) 2% FA
> Hazelnut V2 2% CAP
> ...


lol, I have 1 of those ingredients

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Deckie (26/9/15)

method1 said:


> Anyone tried this grand reserve clone yet?
> 
> Hazel Grove (Hazelnut) 2% FA
> Hazelnut V2 2% CAP
> ...


Yip a cupboard full of concentrates .... but only 1 of them....


----------



## VapeDude (12/10/15)

Hey guys I'm looking for Lorann Banana Cream to make a Bombies Nana Cream mix, anyone know where I can get in SA ?


----------



## method1 (12/10/15)

VapeDude said:


> Hey guys I'm looking for Lorann Banana Cream to make a Bombies Nana Cream mix, anyone know where I can get in SA ?



You can't. Maybe someone brought in privately and wants to sell, otherwise you're going to have to import.


----------



## VapeDude (12/10/15)

method1 said:


> You can't. Maybe someone brought in privately and wants to sell, otherwise you're going to have to import.



Not what I wanted to hear  

Anyone want to do a bulk import  ?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/10/15)

DDD:

BRAND FLAVORING CONCENTRATION

CAP Chocolate Glazed Doughnut 7%
FA Joy 0.75%
FW Yellow Cake 1%
INW Biscuit 0.75%

MIX AT 70VG // 30PG

*STEEP TIME: SHAKE AND VAPE CERTIFIED*

Reactions: Dislike 4 | Disagree 1


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> DDD:
> 
> BRAND FLAVORING CONCENTRATION
> 
> ...



Actually that's not correct in the case of DDD.

Also quite funny that you post this after trying to con me with a false proof of payment to get your fix.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (20/10/15)

Highly unethical to post local recipes.

I'm pretty sure that's not even the correct recipe.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (20/10/15)

I understand the want for International clones as the price to import is extremely high, but why local juice?
The DDD juice is superb and extremely well priced and @method1 is always helping on this forum, why would you stoop yourself so low? 
What benefit could you possibly derive from this?!
You're a

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## groovyvaperman (20/10/15)

I smell a shit storm lol.....

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

You know what, Bronuts (posted above) is a free recipe for _personal_ use.

We worked with Wayne at DIYORDIE on DDD and he got credit and payment for his work on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/10/15)

Please remember, this is a e-juice clone megathread.

I am not intending to post your exact recipe, but I know that's pretty close


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/10/15)

So salty


----------



## Jakey (20/10/15)

all of a sudden find myself watching this thread with email notifications......

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## VapeDude (20/10/15)

method1 said:


> You know what, Bronuts (posted above) is a free recipe for _personal_ use.
> 
> We worked with Wayne at DIYORDIE on DDD and he got credit and payment for his work on it.



Was just about to say, this is the Bronuts recipe that Wayne put up. Big fan of his website and youtube videos

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/10/15)

I could quite easily clone this juice myself but I would much rather spend the money on DDD because it is _that good_, and the guys behind it are good people. Cloning local juices is just not done, how are we supposed to build up a local community if we steal each other's stuff?

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ET (20/10/15)

Lol cloning local is wrong but international is fine? I also figured DDD is a tweaked bronuts recipe. Which is an international recipe btw

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

ET said:


> Lol cloning local is wrong but international is fine? I also figured DDD is a tweaked bronuts recipe. Which is an international recipe btw



ET as a mod you should know the backstory here?

It's not so much about about what's a clone as it is about who is posting it and his possible motivations.

My entire approach has been above board, I'm not selling a clone recipe or a knockoff, not my style.
DDD is an official collab with DIYORDIE.
Monies were paid, contracts were signed.

Unlike our pal the spamurai who likes to try and get things for free using devious means.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Mike (20/10/15)

ET said:


> Lol cloning local is wrong but international is fine? I also figured DDD is a tweaked bronuts recipe. Which is an international recipe btw



Is this just your opinion or the stance taken by the staff team?


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/15)

Mike said:


> Is this just your opinion or the stance taken by the staff team?



That would be ET's personal opinion.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ET (20/10/15)

My personal opinion


----------



## Mike (20/10/15)

@ET you do realise that locals aren't charging exorbitant prices for their juices not to mention that vendors on this forum are paying for that privilege? Seems pretty odd for someone to have their work and business undermined on a platform they're paying to use?

And I thought @SamuraiTheVapor would post the most upsetting in this thread. What a surprise, especially from a "staff member".

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ET (20/10/15)

Locals don't charge exorbitant prices because then no one would buy your juice.


----------



## Mike (20/10/15)

ET said:


> Locals don't charge exorbitant prices because then no one would buy your juice.



How's that relevant?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## VapeDude (20/10/15)

Guys I want the vape community is SA to boom I really do and Mike I love your juice line.

But the dead honest truth here is that if someone posts a clone of one of your juices I am more than likely going to try it.

Not everybody DIY's juice, so I don't see people posting clone recipes as killing your juice line at all, and like ET mentioned if we can clone international juices then why not local ? This is the industry and the way it works.

Once again not trying to make enemies just my honest opinion..

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

I think the cloning of popular and successful juices is a fact of life. No matter where the original juice was born. Vendors on forums all over the world see attempts at cloning their juices on those same forums. Surprisingly that usually leads to more sales for the authentic. Like I now have the overwhelming urge to try the real Debbie! If it was not for the possibly ulterior motive of the poster, which, if true, is unconscionable, but should not cloud one's objectivity.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## RoRy13 (20/10/15)

If DDD is indeed a clone of an international juice, I don't think its ethical selling it as a local brand.

Profiting off a clone to unsuspecting customers, even I could start cooking up clones and selling them off as my own.

Most of the quality international juices put in a lot of time and money in R&D and I guess that would be the reason for the high price tag, however if a local juice maker is using clone recipes and still charging R130+ on a 30ml, considering it costs around R1 per ml to produce, that's quite a high profit margin. 

So if in fact a producer is making clones and selling them off, why not charge a lot less, heck I wouldn't mind buying a juice I knew was a good clone and pay maybe R60 - R90 for 30ml, there's still a profit to be had without charging 4 times the cost and would save me the hassle of making it myself.

Since I've begun DIY and producing some stuff that are quite close, I had a feeling that certain vendors could be cloning. 

Not saying DDD is a clone, just my opinion on the matter in general.


----------



## ET (20/10/15)

Andre that DDD tastes amazing. Freakin amazing. Just like a chocolate glazed donut. Well worth the purchase


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/10/15)

ET did you mix it up?


----------



## ET (20/10/15)

Nope, tasted some a mate purchased. So much of nom.


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

RoRy13 said:


> If DDD is indeed a clone of an international juice, I don't think its ethical selling it as a local brand.
> 
> Profiting off a clone to unsuspecting customers, even I could start cooking up clones and selling them off as my own.
> 
> ...



Stated clearl on my website and on the bottle. DDD is an official collab with DIYORDIE. I guess I'll keep on saying that until someone actually reads it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RoRy13 (20/10/15)

method1 said:


> Stated clearl on my website and on the bottle. DDD is an official collab with DIYORDIE. I guess I'll keep on saying that until someone actually reads it.



No worries mate, I'm sure you are forthright, I was just generalizing, there are however possibly a number of vendors using the cloning business model.


----------



## Deckie (20/10/15)

This has turned into 1 sensitive thread. I totally understand @method1 and @Mike 's take on things and very much disagree with @SamuraiTheVapors way of things. This is just my opinion of juice, international or local, being the way things are and there being so many juices out there on the market today and more being released everyday, I feel that in developing a juice which many see as unique and new, the possibility of it actually being extremely close or like an existing juice is becoming more a reality. DDD was very possibly developed independently unbeknown to @method1 and I very much trust @method1 in this, but others who have tasted other juices the same are convinced that it is a clone. I DIY juices and if I accidently concocted a clone of DDD, the last thing I would do is announce it.


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

RoRy13 said:


> If DDD is indeed a clone of an international juice, I don't think its ethical selling it as a local brand.
> 
> Profiting off a clone to unsuspecting customers, even I could start cooking up clones and selling them off as my own.
> 
> ...


I see nothing unethical about selling clones of a juice or tweaked clones of a juice. It is done all the time. Supermarket shelves are full of goodies that are versions of an original - sometimes intentional, sometimes not. As long as you do not infringe on the legal rights of the original creator. 

Most DIY vapers start off with clone recipes. Some of these DIY peeps become vendors. Some survive, some do not. Market forces dictate in the end, also as to price.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

Ok I'll say this one last time because it seems people aren't getting it.

DDD is an official collab with DIYORDIE.

License fees were paid to Wayne. 

This is not a clone, if anything it's closer to the real thing than anything else available.

Reactions: Agree 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (20/10/15)

method1 said:


> Ok I'll say this one last time because it seems people aren't getting it.
> 
> DDD is an official collab with DIYORDIE.
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I got it the first time. I recall posting the first DIYORDIE vid on here a few months back.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

Given Wayne's huge contribution to the industry there's NO WAY I would sell a clone of anything of his as my own. 

Hence being all official and so forth.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## RoRy13 (20/10/15)

Andre said:


> I see nothing unethical about selling clones of a juice or tweaked clones of a juice. It is done all the time. Supermarket shelves are full of goodies that are versions of an original - sometimes intentional, sometimes not. As long as you do not infringe on the legal rights of the original creator.
> 
> Most DIY vapers start off with clone recipes. Some of these DIY peeps become vendors. Some survive, some do not. Market forces dictate in the end, also as to price.



Cloning to make a profit is in fact an infringement, If I clone for my personal use in my home, I don't see a problem with that, but as soon as I start manufacturing in bulk and selling for a profit, it becomes a problem and takes away from the hard work someone else put in to make the original. 

If I used the same components and software and create an iphone copy but name it Rory's Mobile, apple would sue me nine ways to Sunday.


----------



## VapeDude (20/10/15)

Pitty this nice DIY thread had to be polluted with all this drama

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

method1 said:


> Ok I'll say this one last time because it seems people aren't getting it.
> 
> DDD is an official collab with DIYORDIE.
> 
> ...


Also got it first time! Of course the forum management will send you an invoice for all the free publicity in this thread.

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## VapeDude (20/10/15)

Andre said:


> Also got it first time! Of course the forum management will send you an invoice for all the free publicity in this thread.



You joke but I think I'm gna order me some DDD tonight

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

For me the biggest irony is being placed under scrutiny as a cloner when I have stated FROM THE BEGINNING that DDD is in partnership with DIYORDIE.

Meanwhile we have scamurai ripping vendors off left right and center and no one says a word. So I'm pretty much done with this now.


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

RoRy13 said:


> Cloning to make a profit is in fact an infringement, If I clone for my personal use in my home, I don't see a problem with that, but as soon as I start manufacturing in bulk and selling for a profit, it becomes a problem and takes away from the hard work someone else put in to make the original.
> 
> If I used the same components and software and create an iphone copy but name it Rory's Mobile, apple would sue me nine ways to Sunday.


Recipes in general are not copyrightable. You certainly cannot compare it to cell phones.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/15)

method1 said:


> Meanwhile we have scamurai ripping vendors off left right and center and no one says a word. So I'm pretty much done with this now.


I think all following this thread have taken careful notice of that. And that no denial followed. I have, make no mistake.
And the word will spread.

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## RoRy13 (20/10/15)

Andre said:


> Recipes in general are not copyrightable. You certainly cannot compare it to cell phones.



The principle applies though, but anyway...


----------



## KimVapeDashian (20/10/15)

@method1 - Why didn't you just ignore @SamuraiTheVapor 's post on his clone... Your over reaction, may just prompt people to try it...


However, I shall be ordering DDD - because, effort. I could make my own beer and grow my own...."salad", but convenience is the key


----------



## Viper_SA (20/10/15)

I think it's ironic that laundry has to be washed in public on a clone thread. This could have been handled privately via PM without spoiling the thread. It is even more ironic that the original post in this thread was started by someone who is now a local juice manufacturer himself, i.e. @WHITELABEL

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/10/15)

I was going to say something, but rather not.


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I was going to say something, but rather not.



Probably best.


----------



## Matt (20/10/15)

Cloning a international juice is no problem but cloning a local juice is unethical.  This made me laugh so hard the double standards. 

@method1 really respect your way of working you said it at the launch its on the bottle and on the website. That you are working with diyordie. While some other juice makers use a clone and take the credit. Now i need to try some even more.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Maxxis (20/10/15)

I'm proud to be stocking the DDD. And even more proud because I believe in it. It's a great vape never mind how you look at it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (20/10/15)

Regardless of all mentioned above i have made the Bronut recipe that was posted above as DDD clone and its awesome

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (20/10/15)

All credit goes to ENYAWREKLAW

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

Back on track - here's my attempt at a 100 Grand clone:

100 Cents:

TFA Banana Cream 0.6%
TFA Brown Sugar 0.8%
FLV Cinnamon Crunch 5%
FLV Cream 1%
FLV Milk and Honey 2%

WIP - Not quite there yet but very much in the ballpark.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/15)

method1 said:


> Back on track - here's my attempt at a 100 Grand clone:
> 
> 100 Cents:
> 
> ...


What brand are those?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> What brand are those?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



oops - edited.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (20/10/15)

method1 said:


> oops - edited.


Ah Flavorah. Nice. I don't know if it got the details correct, but I am under the impression they were made specifically for vaping juice.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (20/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Ah Flavorah. Nice. I don't know if it got the details correct, but I am under the impression they were made specifically for vaping juice.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Yes that's correct.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/15)

So I randomly found a less-than-highly rated Mothers Milk clone on ELR, and now I cant find it to credit it  ....

But yoh yoh, this is pretty reminiscent of the real thing:

*Mothers Milk Clone*
CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.5%
TFA VB Ice Cream 5.4%
TFA Custard 5.4%
TFA Graham Cracker 2.5%

The recipe was actually 10% higher on all flavours, but I knocked it down to the above.

The combo of the VBIC and custard creates that unusual creamy flavour that makes Mothers Milk.

Try it. Even if its not identical, its still a bloody nice juice. I reckon I could easily bottle it and sell it off as a "premium" juice.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (23/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So I randomly found a less-than-highly rated Mothers Milk clone on ELR, and now I cant find it to credit it  ....
> 
> But yoh yoh, this is pretty reminiscent of the real thing:
> 
> ...



It's good - I actually prefer the TFA VBIC, have tried subbing it in the "leaked" recipe and prefer it.


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/15)

method1 said:


> It's good - I actually prefer the TFA VBIC, have tried subbing it in the "leaked" recipe and prefer it.


Hey, what "leaked recipe"? Mothers Milk?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (23/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hey, what "leaked recipe"? Mothers Milk?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Getting my milks confused, lol - the recipes are so similar anyway.

I tried both VBICS in the unicorn thing, as well as trying tons of the MM/UM recipes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/15)

method1 said:


> Getting my milks confused, lol - the recipes are so similar anyway.
> 
> I tried both VBICS in the unicorn thing, as well as trying tons of the MM/UM recipes


Ah damn, was hoping another actual recipe got leaked 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/15)

The MM clones I've had before weren't even close. Most of the actual rated ones even.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (23/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> The MM clones I've had before weren't even close. Most of the actual rated ones even.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Never tried the original MM, but a lot of the so-called clones were pretty tasty in their own right.

The UM though is remarkably similar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/15)

method1 said:


> Never tried the original MM, but a lot of the so-called clones were pretty tasty in their own right.
> 
> The UM though is remarkably similar.


MM is really nice. Im not the biggest bakery, dessert, custard fan anymore, but MM was one of my first favourites.

The reason this clone is similar is because MM has a unique cream taste. That's why I think the clone recipes are all over the show, with Cheesecakes and custards etc.

But this combo of the ice cream and custard is the closest to that unique taste I've ever tasted.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (23/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> MM is really nice. Im not the biggest bakery, dessert, custard fan anymore, but MM was one of my first favourites.
> 
> The reason this clone is similar is because MM has a unique cream taste. That's why I think the clone recipes are all over the show, with Cheesecakes and custards etc.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's interestingly similar to the UM recipe except for the additional creams in UM.


----------



## rogue zombie (23/10/15)

I must still get to that UM one

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/15)

Do you guys perhaps have a good clone recipe for Breakfast at Teleos Milk please?
Since seeing you talking about milk recipes


----------



## method1 (23/10/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Do you guys perhaps have a good clone recipe for Breakfast at Teleos Milk please?
> Since seeing you talking about milk recipes



http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/136066/Breakfast+at+Teleos+clone

It's pretty damn close. (IMHO)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/15)

Thanks tons @method1 
Going to try this soon, just need to get my hands on sweet cream and cream fresh.


----------



## method1 (23/10/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks tons @method1
> Going to try this soon, just need to get my hands on sweet cream and cream fresh.



Oops just saw now you meant the Milk which is more of a fruit loops vibe:

http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/201510/Breakfast+at+Teleos+clone+the+milk

The FA custard has the citrusy undertone needed to make this more of a fruity cereal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/15)

Thanks @method1 
The link is the same as your previous post


----------



## method1 (23/10/15)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Thanks @method1
> The link is the same as your previous post



Odd - seeing 2 different links here?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/10/15)

It's two different links, the one has Cream Fresh and Sweet Cream while the other doesn't. 

Thanks for the links @method1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (23/10/15)

Oops, sorry @method1, i think it was just me being blonde

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roadimus (29/10/15)

Does anyone have a clone recipe of Buttr from Drip Republic?


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/15)

With FW Booysen Berry incoming, we can make the actual *Gremlin Juice Thrashberry* recipe

CAP Harvest Berry 6.6%
TFA Strawberry Ripe 6.6%
TFA Toasted Marshmallow 3.4%
FW Booysen Berry 3.4%



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## UnholyMunk (30/10/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> So I randomly found a less-than-highly rated Mothers Milk clone on ELR, and now I cant find it to credit it  ....
> 
> But yoh yoh, this is pretty reminiscent of the real thing:
> 
> ...



Is that graham Cracker clear or the normal one?


----------



## rogue zombie (30/10/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Is that graham Cracker clear or the normal one?


Clear.

I think the recipe could still use a bit of some sort of cake. I remember MM having a bit of cake vibe.

But I haven't tried adding anything yet.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## UnholyMunk (1/11/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Clear.
> 
> I think the recipe could still use a bit of some sort of cake. I remember MM having a bit of cake vibe.
> 
> ...


Damn... I only have the normal dark colour one.... :/

If you're looking at a cake-style flavouring, try cake batter or yellow cake flavouring, even glazed donut might work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/15)

UnholyMunk said:


> Damn... I only have the normal dark colour one.... :/
> 
> If you're looking at a cake-style flavouring, try cake batter or yellow cake flavouring, even glazed donut might work


Well I'm not sure what Graham the original recipe uses, actually. It just said Graham Cracker. 

I'll stick in a bit of yellow cake, thank you.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Puff Daddy (1/11/15)

I'm making a Strawberry cheesecake E-juice and was wandering does my recipe need something, I was thinking a cream flavor concentrate
Recipe:
10% Newyork Cheesecake
5% Sweet Strawberry

30PG:70VG


----------



## rogue zombie (1/11/15)

Puff Daddy said:


> I'm making a Strawberry cheesecake E-juice and was wandering does my recipe need something, I was thinking a cream flavor concentrate
> Recipe:
> 10% Newyork Cheesecake
> 5% Sweet Strawberry
> ...


I'm not sure about 10% Cheesecake. That sounds a bit high to me... but I'm no expert.

Personally I would cut that down to say 6%, and add 2%Custard 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## ChadB (1/11/15)

@Puff Daddy Maybe some graham cracker at 2-3%?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rebel (23/12/15)

*Nana Cream - Bombies (v3)*
5.0% LA Banana Cream

3.0% TFA Dragon Fruit

7.0% TFA Strawberry

1 drop per mL Citric Acid

30PG/70VG


Since LA Banana Cream is not available locally, what can we use to substitute this flavour?


----------



## VapeDude (23/12/15)

Rebel said:


> *Nana Cream - Bombies (v3)*
> 5.0% LA Banana Cream
> 
> 3.0% TFA Dragon Fruit
> ...



Oh but it is sir - http://valleyvapour.co.za/product/la-banana-cream-flavour-concentrate/

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## method1 (23/12/15)

Rebel said:


> *Nana Cream - Bombies (v3)*
> 5.0% LA Banana Cream
> 
> 3.0% TFA Dragon Fruit
> ...



TFA banana cream will do in a pinch, and you can get the LA from valley.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Rebel (23/12/15)

Thanks @VapeDude.


Anything TFA flavour i can substitute this in the mean while?


----------



## VapeDude (23/12/15)

Rebel said:


> Thanks @VapeDude.
> 
> 
> Anything TFA flavour i can substitute this in the mean while?



Look you can try a couple things, like @method1 mentioned you could try TFA Banana Cream but at what percent I don't know, you would have to play around with it a bit. 

But to make the Bombies clone you have to use LA Banana Cream there is no substitute


----------



## method1 (23/12/15)

If using TFA 4-5% should work. You could also add a small amount (0.5-1%) of TFA ripe banana.

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vaporman28 (25/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Yeah, that whole "store in a cool dark place" never made sense to me. A warm dark place seems like a better idea, UV light is a no-no, this includes fluorescent/CFL lighting. Gentle heating works well. I'm keen to try heating the mix up before adding nic base. I usually start my mixes by adding the nic base, pg and vg, all warmed up under warm tap water, then I add flavouring and shake the kak out of it.


Why is it that most diy needs to be steeped, and when I purchase a local shops juice that is mixed fresh tastes great as soon as I get home? I vape custards/dessert/creamy vapes too...


----------



## method1 (25/2/16)

Vaporman28 said:


> Why is it that most diy needs to be steeped, and when I purchase a local shops juice that is mixed fresh tastes great as soon as I get home? I vape custards/dessert/creamy vapes too...



Some recipes work almost straight away.

Some are only good fresh and get worse after they steep. 

Some aren't good until they steep. 

Nothing to do with DIY vs commercial, it's a function of the recipe.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Ripstorm (25/2/16)

method1 said:


> Some recipes work almost straight away.
> 
> Some are only good fresh and get worse after they steep.
> 
> ...



Agreed. I have a PB&J recipe (posted in another thread) which is simply delicious when freshly mixed. However, after a month the flavour is very muted. Still vapable, but not nearly as enjoyable as when mixed fresh.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Vaporman28 (25/2/16)

method1 said:


> Some recipes work almost straight away.
> 
> Some are only good fresh and get worse after they steep.
> 
> ...


Got ya, thanks for the input.


----------



## Vaporman28 (25/2/16)

Ripstorm said:


> Agreed. I have a PB&J recipe (posted in another thread) which is simply delicious when freshly mixed. However, after a month the flavour is very muted. Still vapable, but not nearly as enjoyable as when mixed fresh.


I would love a clone of Convicted Vapes Fried ice cream!


----------



## MorneW (1/3/16)

CAP Sweet Strawberry 4.5%
TFA VB Ice Cream 5.4%
TFA Custard 5.4%
TFA Graham Cracker 2.5%

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/3/16)

Thanks for the recipe @MorneW 
What clone is this?


----------



## MorneW (2/3/16)

hahahaha. Sorry man. I pasted this in the wrong thread last night. It is not a clone of anything per se. It is a recipe
@rogue zombie published in the DIY thread I reposted. Tastes yum though.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/3/16)

Lol, thanks @MorneW 
Have you guys given this recipe any special name?


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/16)

MorneW said:


> hahahaha. Sorry man. I pasted this in the wrong thread last night. It is not a clone of anything per se. It is a recipe
> @rogue zombie published in the DIY thread I reposted. Tastes yum though.


Lol... 

It is actually a clone. I found it on ELR. It's supposed to be a Mothers Milk clone.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (2/3/16)

Sweet thanks guys  Nice to put a name to a recipe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> Sweet thanks guys  Nice to put a name to a recipe


Let's go with Ma se Melk 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (2/3/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Let's go with Ma se Melk
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Even better: Jou Ma se Melk.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (2/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Even better: Jou Ma se Melk.


Lmao

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## MorneW (2/3/16)

lol, all this cause i posted in the wrong thread. Ma Se Melk it is. Marking the bottle now. It was Rogues Milk, heheheheh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (12/5/16)

So I know this is against some/most of this forum's members opinion on whether or not we should share local juice clones. But here goes.

I picked up some Vape Chefs Banana Cream today and instantly I could tell this was an almost exact mix of the DIY version of Bombies Nana Cream that anyone can find.

I've been DIY-ing for a while now and love Bombies Nana Cream so I've literally made and vaped litres of the stuff.

Have any other DIYers tried this juice, and if so do you agree or am I off the mark here ?

But ye, clone for Vape Chefs Banana Cream - http://e-liquid-recipes.com/recipe/49573/Bombies+%27nana+cream

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (12/5/16)

VapeDude said:


> So I know this is against some/most of this forum's members opinion on whether or not we should share local juice clones. But here goes.
> 
> I picked up some Vape Chefs Banana Cream today and instantly I could tell this was an almost exact mix of the DIY version of Bombies Nana Cream that anyone can find.
> 
> ...



I'll be discontinuing my version soon - will post my version of the recipe here as soon as my stock is all gone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## VapeDude (12/5/16)

Mike said:


> I'll be discontinuing my version soon - will post my version of the recipe here as soon as my stock is all gone.



Wow dude that would be epic ! Thank you


----------



## rogue zombie (12/5/16)

Mike said:


> I'll be discontinuing my version soon - will post my version of the recipe here as soon as my stock is all gone.



While we at it, I really believe you should discontinued Honey and Mint.
It's a terrible juice. Maybe just share the recipe anyway, for shits and giggles

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Useful 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz (27/7/16)

Mike said:


> I'll be discontinuing my version soon - will post my version of the recipe here as soon as my stock is all gone.


Hey Mike, are you still planning on releasing the recipe of your version? 
If you are we would be eternally grateful.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GMacDiggity (27/7/16)

Has anyone got a good clone for Kings Crest - Duchess Reserve? Been looking and struggling to find one that seems right! Stuff is amazing but so hard to get hold of! 

@method1 I see on your blog you had been doing some digging into finding the secret? Any chance you are keen to share or upload Episode 2?


----------



## Andre (27/7/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Has anyone got a good clone for Kings Crest - Duchess Reserve? Been looking and struggling to find one that seems right! Stuff is amazing but so hard to get hold of!
> 
> @method1 I see on your blog you had been doing some digging into finding the secret? Any chance you are keen to share or upload Episode 2?


Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.

There are a few clone recipes for Duchess here.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (27/7/16)

GMacDiggity said:


> Has anyone got a good clone for Kings Crest - Duchess Reserve? Been looking and struggling to find one that seems right! Stuff is amazing but so hard to get hold of!
> 
> @method1 I see on your blog you had been doing some digging into finding the secret? Any chance you are keen to share or upload Episode 2?



I forgot about this, I'll go and see if I have any more notes, v1 wasn't amazing, had some similar notes but overall not good enough.



Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.
> 
> There are a few clone recipes for Duchess here.



Gmac is looking for Duchess Reserve, different profile to the regular "unreserved" Duchess.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## GMacDiggity (27/7/16)

Andre said:


> Most welcome to the forum. If you feel like it, please introduce yourself at the end of this thread.
> 
> There are a few clone recipes for Duchess here.



Hey Andre, 

Thanks for the link, will go give a little intro now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GMacDiggity (27/7/16)

method1 said:


> I forgot about this, I'll go and see if I have any more notes, v1 wasn't amazing, had some similar notes but overall not good enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Gmac is looking for Duchess Reserve, different profile to the regular "unreserved" Duchess.



Awesome, thanks very much! Had been checking back to see if there were any updates.

Will check out the Duchess recipes and give them a go. Would love to find a Duchess Reserve recipe, really a delicious juice! If i do come across one that ticks the boxes I'll be sure to put it in here!


----------



## Ripstorm (27/7/16)

I have a clone for Duchess which I thoroughly enjoy. No idea how close it is to the real thing as I never had the original Duchess, but still a great recipe:

Butterscotch (FW) *5%*
Cake (Yellow) (FW) *2%*
Hazelnut (FW) *2%*
Vanilla Custard v1 (CAP) *4%*
Vanilla Swirl (TPA) *1%*

This needs 1 - 2 weeks of steeping. My current ADV

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GMacDiggity (27/7/16)

Ripstorm said:


> I have a clone for Duchess which I thoroughly enjoy. No idea how close it is to the real thing as I never had the original Duchess, but still a great recipe:
> 
> Butterscotch (FW) *5%*
> Cake (Yellow) (FW) *2%*
> ...



Awesome! Thanks for sharing, gonna mix it up and settle in for a bit of a wait! Seems like it would do the trick to be pretty similar! May mess about with some marshmallow vibes in there to get it closer to reserve

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (27/7/16)

Ripstorm said:


> I have a clone for Duchess which I thoroughly enjoy. No idea how close it is to the real thing as I never had the original Duchess, but still a great recipe:
> 
> Butterscotch (FW) *5%*
> Cake (Yellow) (FW) *2%*
> ...



Looks damn good!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/7/16)

Ripstorm said:


> I have a clone for Duchess which I thoroughly enjoy. No idea how close it is to the real thing as I never had the original Duchess, but still a great recipe:
> 
> Butterscotch (FW) *5%*
> Cake (Yellow) (FW) *2%*
> ...


Is there anything more annoying than seeing a recipe you want, and you missing just ONE DAMN ingredient!

Thank you, that sounds good.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Can relate 2


----------



## Greyz (27/7/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Is there anything more annoying than seeing a recipe you want, and you missing just ONE DAMN ingredient!
> 
> Thank you, that sounds good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



I'm only missing 1 ingredient too, Butterscotch

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (27/7/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm only missing 1 ingredient too, Butterscotch


Damn if you were in JHB, we could swap 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (27/7/16)

Ripstorm said:


> I have a clone for Duchess which I thoroughly enjoy. No idea how close it is to the real thing as I never had the original Duchess, but still a great recipe:
> 
> Butterscotch (FW) *5%*
> Cake (Yellow) (FW) *2%*
> ...



Hey dude thanks for this. I've only got TPA Hazelnut I wonder if that at 1% would work.

*Edit - I see I also have TPA Butterscotch, damn...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/7/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Is there anything more annoying than seeing a recipe you want, and you missing just ONE DAMN ingredient!
> 
> Thank you, that sounds good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


missing the yellow cake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## VapeDude (27/7/16)

Ye it sounds good though I'm gna try it with the wrong brand flavours anyway

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caveman (27/7/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Is there anything more annoying than seeing a recipe you want, and you missing just ONE DAMN ingredient!
> 
> Thank you, that sounds good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


Ah the curse of the 1 concentrate. Always that 1 damned one that's missing..

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/9/16)

Can someone please tell me what's the difference between King's Crest, Duchess and Duchess Reserve?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/9/16)

Sorry, I found the info.

The Duchess *Reserve* adds marshmallow and a touch of butterscotch to the vanilla custard. The Kings Crest Duchess is the straight vanilla custard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/9/16)

@method1, is there any update please on your recipe for Duchess Reserve from your blog?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (28/9/16)

Imthiaz Khan said:


> @method1, is there any update please on your recipe for Duchess Reserve from your blog?



I've made a fair bit of progress, everything is detailed in the blog post. The site is temporarily down so check back later

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (28/9/16)

Great! Thank you so much @method1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Aptorian (20/4/17)

method1 said:


> I've made a fair bit of progress, everything is detailed in the blog post. The site is temporarily down so check back later



Seems things have been fairly quiet on this thread. Hoping everyone is still at it and have some things to share!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CntrlAltDel (25/7/17)

I love this thread, went through some of them it looks like majority is aimed at a roundabout flavour of the original but still great, very helpful. I would like to know though if anyone has the clone recipe for Mr. Macaron Salted Caramel been trying to get it right since the release

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/7/17)

CntrlAltDel said:


> I love this thread, went through some of them it looks like majority is aimed at a roundabout flavour of the original but still great, very helpful. I would like to know though if anyone has the clone recipe for Mr. Macaron Salted Caramel been trying to get it right since the release


Here is a Salted Creamy Caramel that is hugely popular.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CntrlAltDel (25/7/17)

Andre said:


> Here is a Salted Creamy Caramel that is hugely popular.



Excellent, thanks. Just made 200ml of it will let it steep for 8 days to 2 months before I use it properly.

I'm also about to mix the Vodoo clone blend you posted in both raspberry and blueberry (both TFA) - Seen in your link posted below
CLICK ME

I'd like to know if I change TFA Raspberry to Blueberry would it meld well because I'm after more of a Blueberry type taste however I'm willing to get both and try 100ml of each if you are not certain

Thanks in advance

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Glytch (25/7/17)

CntrlAltDel said:


> Excellent, thanks. Just made 200ml of it will let it steep for 8 days to 2 months before I use it properly.
> 
> I'm also about to mix the Vodoo clone blend you posted in both raspberry and blueberry (both TFA) - Seen in your link posted below
> CLICK ME
> ...


TFA Raspberry fades ridiculously fast imo. Blueberry Extra is awesome in comparison. If you get it right let me know.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/7/17)

CntrlAltDel said:


> Excellent, thanks. Just made 200ml of it will let it steep for 8 days to 2 months before I use it properly.
> 
> I'm also about to mix the Vodoo clone blend you posted in both raspberry and blueberry (both TFA) - Seen in your link posted below
> CLICK ME
> ...


The recipe was reported by @PsyCLown - maybe he can be of assistance. I have never mixed it - not a fan of sweetener, certainly not at 5 %.

Personally I would never mix that high a volume of a new juice. If you do not like it, all is wasted. Why not try smaller volumes?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Glytch (25/7/17)

Andre said:


> The recipe was reported by @PsyCLown - maybe he can be of assistance. I have never mixed it - not a fan of sweetener, certainly not at 5 %.
> 
> Personally I would never mix that high a volume of a new juice. If you do not like it, all is wasted. Why not try smaller volumes?


Oh sorry. Didn't see it was Blue Voodoo. Don't do it. It's just sweetener. Toooooo sweet.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CntrlAltDel (25/7/17)

Glytch said:


> TFA Raspberry fades ridiculously fast imo. Blueberry Extra is awesome in comparison. If you get it right let me know.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk



I'll just mix both and report back with information on how it went, thinking of going 60/40 with 3mg nic.

*[UPDATE]*
Decided to just edit the original post instead of posting again, I don't want to spam. 

Okay so there's alterations to the original recipe that I made based on the roundabout taste I'm looking for and they are as follows:

*Red Voodoo (Blue Voodoo Original Recipe-Customized)*
5% Peach (Juicy) (TFA)
10% Raspberry (Sweet) (TFA)
70/30 (3mg)

*Blue Voodoo (Blue Voodoo Original Recipe-Customized)*
5% Peach (Juicy) (TFA)
10% Blueberry (Extra) (TFA)
70/30 (3mg)

Taste after the first day alone was worth me making 100ml of each, will let it steep longer to see how far I can push the flavour.










Andre said:


> The recipe was reported by @PsyCLown - maybe he can be of assistance. I have never mixed it - not a fan of sweetener, certainly not at 5 %.
> 
> Personally I would never mix that high a volume of a new juice. If you do not like it, all is wasted. Why not try smaller volumes?



Yes, I removed the sweetener all-in-all from my order yesterday already I'm genuinely not a fan of sweet flavours mixing with what's supposed to be tangy or slightly sourish. As for the reason I mix large volumes is because even if I dont get what I want perfect it will still be a roundabout near the target that was always my view but I should take your advice, will order a couple of smaller 10ml and 30ml containers, thanks for the suggestion

Reactions: Like 2


----------

